# Έξω τα Αρχαία από το Γυμνάσιο



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Μια και δεν το έχουμε συζητήσει και επειδή είδα την άποψή μου για το θέμα να διατυπώνεται συνοπτικά και με σαφήνεια από τον Φάνη Κακριδή σε επιστολή του στην Καθημερινή (4/11/09):

Κύριε διευθυντά

Τον καμαρώσαμε οι κάποτε φοιτητές του τον Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά, όταν για μιαν ακόμα φορά την είπε ανοιχτά τη μεγάλη αλήθεια, πως η γλωσσική διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων στο Γυμνάσιο είναι βλαπτική και πρέπει να λείψει. Η αρχαία γλώσσα σωστό είναι να διδάσκεται μόνο στο Λύκειο. Γκρεμίζοντας τον εξαρχής σφαλερό ισχυρισμό, ότι η διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών βοηθάει τους μαθητές να μιλήσουν καλύτερα τη σημερινή γλώσσα, ο δάσκαλος εξήγησε στον πρωθυπουργό ότι η παράλληλη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας και της νέας γλώσσας σε μικρούς μαθητές «προκαλεί σύγχυση, με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσσότεροι να είναι γλωσσικά ακατάρτιστοι» («Καθημερινή» 27/10/09). Το ίδιο επιζήμια είναι και από την άποψη της αρχαιογνωσίας η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας γλώσσας στο Γυμνάσιο. Οι καθηγητές το ξέρουν καλύτερα και οι γονείς το διαπιστώνουν καθημερινά, ότι οι μαθητές ενθουσιάζονται με τη διδασκαλία της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας, προσεγγίζουν με ενδιαφέρον τα αρχαία κείμενα που διδάσκονται από μετάφραση και έτσι γνωρίζουν σε πλάτος και συμπαθούν τον αρχαίο κόσμο. Αντίθετα, η γλωσσική διδασκαλία —τα τριτόκλιτα ουσιαστικά, τα ενρινόληκτα και υγρόληκτα ρήματα, οι ετερόπτωτοι προσδιορισμοί, οι απαρεμφατικές συντάξεις και τα όμοια— τους δυσκολεύει χωρίς να τους ξυπνά το ενδιαφέρον, τους υποχρεώνει ν’ αποστηθίσουν κανόνες και τύπους που δεν θα τους χρειαστούν και τους οδηγεί όχι να αγαπήσουν, αλλά να μισήσουν τον αρχαίο κόσμο. Από την άλλη μεριά, υποστηρίχθηκε ότι δεν επιτρέπεται μαθητές που ολοκλήρωσαν την υποχρεωτική τους εκπαίδευση να μην έχουν δει στα μάτια τους αρχαίο κείμενο και να μην έχουν καμιά απολύτως γνωριμία με την αρχαία γλώσσα. Σωστά! Γι’ αυτό θα είναι απαραίτητο, όταν με το καλό καταργηθεί η γλωσσική διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων, να διδαχθεί ως ξεχωριστό μάθημα στο Γυμνάσιο η Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, ολόκληρη, από τα Μυκηναϊκά της δεύτερης π.Χ. χιλιετίας ώς και τις σημερινές νεοελληνικές διαλέκτους, φυσικά με άφθονα ερμηνευμένα παραδείγματα.

Φάνης Κακριδής - Φιλόλογος / Νέα Κηφισιά​


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> τους οδηγεί όχι να αγαπήσουν, αλλά να μισήσουν τον αρχαίο κόσμο.



Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει να διδάσκονται ή να μην διδάσκονται (μάλλον να μην διδάσκονται). Αυτό που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι εμείς μισήσαμε τον αρχαίο κόσμο από το Λύκειο (στο Γυμνάσιο τη γλιτώσαμε) όταν μάς έκαναν αρχαία ελληνικά με περισσή βαρεμάρα, σπαρίλα και ποδαρίλα οι κατά καιρούς καθηγητές και καθηγήτριες. Κι αυτό γιατί άκουγες από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ λόγια φόρο τιμής σε ένα υποτιθέμενο μεγαλείο, το οποίο ο εκάστοτε διδάσκων-διδάσκουσα αδυνατούσε να αναπαράγει στο μάθημα. Ίσως γιατί ούτε αυτοί καταλάβαιναν τι διαβάζανε και ούτε και τους ένοιαζε να μάθουν.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Από -πικρή- προσωπική πείρα με τα παιδιά μου, υπογράφω με χέρια και με πόδια την πρόταση! θα γίνει όμως;



nickel said:


> Οι καθηγητές το ξέρουν καλύτερα και οι γονείς το διαπιστώνουν καθημερινά, ότι οι μαθητές ενθουσιάζονται με τη διδασκαλία της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας, προσεγγίζουν με ενδιαφέρον τα αρχαία κείμενα που διδάσκονται από μετάφραση και έτσι γνωρίζουν σε πλάτος και συμπαθούν τον αρχαίο κόσμο.



Αυτό είναι αλήθεια και μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση όταν το διαπίστωσα στα δικά μου παιδιά!


----------



## sarant (Nov 4, 2009)

Όταν ο Γιάννης ο Χάρης το είχε προτείνει με σειρά επιφυλλίδων του στα Νέα είχα διαφωνήσει, τώρα που βλέπω τα παιδιά μου στο Γυμνάσιο συμφωνώ!


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2009)

Εγώ δεν έιμαικατά της διδασκαλίας των αρχάιων, αλά πρέπει να γινεται αλλιώς. 
Σαραντ, ο δεκάχρονος γιός κάτι φίλων, μαθητής σε κυριλέ ιδιωτικό σχολείο στο Λονδίνο, κάνει ήδη λατινικά και αρχάια ελληνικά στο σχολείο του. Φυσκά την τύφλα τους μαθαίνουνε τα παιδιά, απλά για να κανουν φιγουρα όταν μεγαλώνοντας θα έχουν καταλάβει υψηλά αξιώματα και θα πρέπει να δέιχνοιυν μορφωμένοι πετώντας τσιτάτα, αλλά άν δεις το υλικό διδασκαλία θα ενθουσιαστείς. 
Δες εδώ τιγίνεται με τα λατινικά κι εδώ τα ελληνικά


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 4, 2009)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Κακριδή. Και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να περιμένω να πάει η κόρη μου γυμνάσιο. :) 

Το υλικό διδασκαλίας που λες, SBE, δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο καταπληκτικό με μια ματιά που έριξα. Όμως κι αν ακόμη είναι, δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία: το πρώτο επιχείρημα κατά της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων είναι ότι δημιουργούν γλωσσική σύγχιση, κι αυτό δεν θα αποφευχθεί με καλύτερο υλικό.

Ως προς το δεύτερο επιχείρημα τώρα, το θεωρώ επίσης σημαντικό. 
Έτυχε πέρυσι να ρίξω μια ματιά σε ένα κείμενο που μετέφραζε μια συνάδελφος και αφορούσε το πείραμα μιας καθηγήτριας που προσπαθούσε να κάνει την διδασκαλία των αρχαίων πιο ενδιαφέρουσα. Χρησιμοποίησε διάφορες μεθόδους τις οποίες δεν θυμάμαι τώρα (κόμιξ, κατασκευασμένους διαλόγους και διάφορα άλλα) και πράγματι πέτυχε να τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον των παιδιών, που συμμετείχαν με ενθουσιασμό. Όμως σημειώθηκαν δύο απροσδόκητες "παρενέργειες": πρώτον έμειναν πάρα πολύ πίσω στην διδασκαλία της ύλης, και δεύτερον τα παιδιά τελικά δεν μάθαιναν και πολλά παραπάνω - απλώς περνούσαν καλύτερα και σχημάτιζαν μια πιο θετική εικόνα για τον αρχαίο κόσμο και την αρχαία γλώσσα. (συνοπτικά όλα τα παραπάνω και με επιφυλάξεις, διότι δεν θυμάμαι επακριβώς τι έλεγε το σχετικό paper).

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να έχουν τα παιδιά την θετική εικόνα και να έχουν μια γενική ενημέρωση για την αρχαία γλώσσα (χωρίς αναγκαστικά να την μάθουν κιόλας). Μη σας πω ότι ούτε στο λύκειο δεν μου φαίνεται απαραίτητο, παρά μόνο σε όσους θέλουν να γίνουν φιλόλογοι ή αρχαιολόγοι. Αυτά τα περί "κλασσικής παιδείας" νομίζω ότι ανήκουν σε περασμένους αιώνες.

(σημειωτέον ότι μου άρεσαν πάρα πολύ τα αρχαία στο σχολείο, είχα πάντα καλούς βαθμούς, και χαίρομαι που είχα την ευκαιρία να τα μάθω - αυτά για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι όσα λέω τα λέω από απωθημένο!). ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2009)

Εγώ έιχα κακούς βαθμούς στα αρχαία στο σχολείο και αν δεν υπήρχε ο Πατάκης δεν θα κατάφερνα ούτε το 15 που είχα. Θα ήθελα να έιχα μάθει λατινικά, παντως. Για τη διδασκαλία από μετάφραση δεν εχω αντίρρηση, αν και για μένα ΚΑΙ αυτό ήταν πρόβλημα στο σχολείο- και τα νεά ελληνικά και όλα, καπου δεν έπιανα τον παλμό των μαθηματων αυτών. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο Πατάκης κλπκλπ. 
αλλά παρατηρώ ένα παράδοξο και θα ήθελα καποιος να το ξεκαθαρίσει. Οι γλωσσολόγοι μας λένε ότι από πολύ μικροί ξέρουμε την καταλληλότητα κάθε γλωσσικής παραλλαγής, και αυτό εχει μελετηθεί και σε παιδιά που μιλάνε διαφορετικέςδιαλέκτους της ίδιας γλώσσας. Δεν τα λέει πολύ καλα η Βίκι, αλλά υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία για communicative competence
Επομένως, αν δεχτούμε τη θεωρία του Χάιμς (που δεν τίθεται θεμα, είναι η κοινώς αποδεκτη θεωρία), πως γίνεται να λέμε ότι τα μαθήματα αρχαίων μπερδέυουν τα παιδιά; 

Γιατί δεν μπερδέυονται με τα αγγλικά, που πολλά τα ξεκινάνε σε προσχολική ηλικία πλέον;

Α, ναι, και ... δεν είναι περίεργο που θεωρουνται οι κλασσικές σπουδές ντεμοντε, γιατι ανήκουν στις σπουδές που δεν οδηγούν σε αμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση.  Αυτό νομίζω έιναι το σημαντικότερο επιχέιρημα εναντίον τους στην εποχή μας, άσχετα αν δεν το παραδεχόμαστε . Φυσικά οι συμμαθητές του μικρού απο το σχολείο που προανέφερα δεν έχουν αναγκη από επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση, κι ετσι μπορούν να καλλιεργουν το πνεύμα όσο θέλουν, με αρχαία, με καλλιτεχνικά, με φιλοσοφία, με ξένες γλώσσες κλπκλπ.


----------



## anef (Nov 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επομένως, αν δεχτούμε τη θεωρία του Χάιμς (που δεν τίθεται θεμα, είναι η κοινώς αποδεκτη θεωρία), πως γίνεται να λέμε ότι τα μαθήματα αρχαίων μπερδέυουν τα παιδιά;
> 
> Γιατί δεν μπερδέυονται με τα αγγλικά, που πολλά τα ξεκινάνε σε προσχολική ηλικία πλέον;



Μια εξήγηση είναι ίσως πως για τα αγγλικά όλοι γνωρίζουν (και η εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα αλλά και η κοινωνία ευρύτερα) ότι είναι διαφορετική γλώσσα από τα νέα ελληνικά. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει με τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Ακόμα και αν οι δάσκαλοι τα δίδασκαν σαν διαφορετική γλώσσα, η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία είναι αυτή της μίας και ενιαίας γλώσσας. Θα μπερδεύονταν τα παιδιά αν τα αρχαία διδάσκονταν σαν ξένη γλώσσα (και με την ερασμιακή προφορά); Δεν ξέρω. Από την άλλη όμως γιατί πρέπει να μαθαίνουν μια νεκρή γλώσσα σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία; Τι κερδίζουν;


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2009)

Βλ. παράδειγμά μου πιο πάνω για παιδιά που μιλάνε δύο διαλέκτους της ίδιας γλώσσας. 
Το παράδειγμα που είχα στο βιβλίο της γλωσσολογίας μου ήταν παιδιά που μιλάγανε Standard English και τη διάλεκτο του Γιορκσάιρ. Και εναλλάσσονταν από τη μία στην άλλη χωρίς πρόβλημα από μικρή ηλικία. Οι ομοιότητες των διαλέκτων πολύ μεγάλες, αλλά με εξίσου σοβαρές διαφορές στη γραμματική (κι αν μπερδέψεις τη γραμματική, μπορεί να σε πουν αμόρφωτο, π.χ. κάτι I should have went είναι γραμματικώς σωστά σε κάποιες διαλέκτους αλλά κατακριτέο λάθος στην επίσημη γλώσσα). 
Για να το πάμε στα δικά μας, εγώ πως ξέρω να μη λέω στο μικρόφωνο "καθόσαντε χάμω και πίνανε τον καφέ τους και μετα έφυγαν, πήγαν εκείσακάτω"; Και το ήξερα αυτό από μικρή, όπως όλα τα παιδιά. 
Ο Κακριδής είναι φιλόλογος βέβαια, αλλά δε μπορεί, θα ξέρει κι από γλωσσολογία και θα το έχει λάβει υπόψη του το ζήτημα- στο μεταξύ με μπερδεύει. 

Αλλά νομίζω επιστρέφουμε στο επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι χρήσιμη η απόκτηση γνώσεων που δεν προσφέρουν άμεσο όφελος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Μα δεν διδάσκονται σήμερα τα Αρχαία σαν μια ξένη γλώσσα, ομιλούμενη, με τη μεθοδολογία μιας ξένης γλώσσας. Και ούτε μπορούν να διδαχτούν έτσι (δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος, δεν υπάρχουν οι καθηγητές). Και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διδαχτούν έτσι.

Στο βιβλίο των Αρχαίων της Α΄ Γυμνασίου υπάρχει σε πλαίσιο αυτό το κείμενο (σελ. 12):

*«Γιατί να μάθω Αρχαία Ελληνικά;»*

*Μια απάντηση στο παραπάνω ερώτημα δίνει ένας διαπρεπής ξένος φιλόλογος:*
«Από όλες τις δημιουργίες του αρχαίου ελληνικού πνεύματος η πιο θαυμαστή είναι χωρίς αμφιβολία η γλώσσα. Ο άπειρος πλούτος της λεξιλογικής παραδόσεως, η σχεδόν απεριόριστη δυνατότητα συνθέσεως, η σημασιολογική ακρίβεια των πολυάριθμων συνωνύμων, η απλότητα του κλιτικού συστήματος των ονομάτων και ο πλούτος του κλιτικού συστήματος των ρημάτων, το εναλλασσόμενο παιχνίδι των μορίων και των προθέσεων, η διαφάνεια της λογικής και συντακτικής δομής, το εύηχον και η μουσικότητα, τέλος, δημιούργησαν το πιο τέλειο όργανο που ο άνθρωπος έφτιαξε, για να εκφράσει τις σκέψεις του. Και όπως η γλώσσα δημιουργήθηκε από την ανάγκη να εκφρασθεί η ανθρώπινη σκέψη, έτσι και η ίδια με τη σειρά της συνέβαλε να δημιουργηθούν απ’ αυτή τη σκέψη οι λογοτεχνικές μορφές με τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά τους: σκέπτεται κανείς τα Ελληνικά της ποίησης, σ’ όλη την ποικιλία της. Και κατόπιν τα Ελληνικά της φιλοσοφίας και της ιστορίας, της ρητορικής, της αφήγησης και του μυθιστορήματος, της γραμματικής και της φιλολογίας, της ιατρικής και των μαθηματικών, της αστρονομίας και της φυσικής, της ζωολογίας και της βοτανικής, της γεωγραφίας και της εθνογραφίας, της θεολογίας. Πλευρές της σκέψεως, τις οποίες, μαζί με άλλες ακόμη, η Ελλάδα αποκάλυψε στην ανθρωπότητα σε μορφές που έμειναν βασικές. Γι’ αυτό η εκφραστική δύναμη της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας παρέμεινε ενεργή και ζωντανή σε όλες τις γλώσσες του πολιτισμού (τεχνικοί όροι του λεξιλογίου σε όλες τις σύγχρονες γλώσσες)».
Raffaele Cantarella, _La letteratura greca classica_, Firenze 1967, σ. 25
(μτφρ. των συγγραφέων)​​
Ωραία, πες ότι εμένα με έπεισε. Όμως, το παιδί έχει άλλα ερεθίσματα, άλλες προτεραιότητες, άλλες ανάγκες. Βεβαίως θα προτιμήσει το άμεσο όφελος. Όχι τα αγγλικά του Μπάιρον, αλλά του χεβιμεταλάδικου. Λέει στο βιβλίο του καθηγητή: «Εκδοτική επιτυχία πρώτου μεγέθους αποτελούν οι κωμωδίες του Αριστοφάνη σε κόμικς», αλλά τα παιδιά προτιμούν να καταλαβαίνουν τα αστεία του _Friends_. Για τις γνώσεις που θα ενισχύσουν τη γενικότερη γλωσσική του παιδεία και θα του δώσουν την ευκαιρία να κατανοήσει τις ομορφιές της ελληνικής και να τις απολαύσει σωστά σε πιο ώριμες ηλικίες, χρειάζεται προσέγγιση πολύ διαφορετική από τη σημερινή. (Και όχι σαν του _Athenaze_, βέβαια.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2009)

Κολλήσαμε στο Athenaze που έιναι ίδιο με τα ελληνικά σχολικά βιβλία και δεν πήγαμε παραπερα, γιατί δεν βλέπω κανέναν να σχολιάζει τα φανελλάκια, τα μολύβια, τις ξύστρες και τα κόμικς του Minimus. Μπιχλιμπίδια μεν, αλλα δημιουργουν ενδιαφέρον. Αυτό που λεέι η Αορατη Μελάνη, ότι με τα παιχνίδια κλπ τα παιδιά δεν μάθαιναν παραπανω αλλά ενδιαφερονταν περισσοτερο, δεν είναι σημαντικό; Δε δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας;

Ένα παράπονο που έχα εγώ από τη σχολική εμπιερία ήταν ότι ποτέ δεν ξεφύγαμε από το κέιμενο. Θα μου πεις τι θα κέρδιζαμε αν η δασκάλα μας έβαζε να συστηθούμε στα αρχαία ελληνικά; Ίσως τίποτα άμεσα, αλλα θα περνάγαμε καλύτερα και θα μαθαίναμε ευκολότερα. 

Σχετικά με το τι προτεραιότητες και ανάγκες έχουν τα παιδιά: πολλά μπορει να ενδιαφέρονται μόνο να μάθουν όσα μαθηματικά χρειάζονται για να παίρνουν σωστά ρέστα στο μπακάλη, αλλα το σχολείο δεν σταματάει εκεί. Ομοίως πολλά μπορέι να αδιαφορούν εντελώς για την αστρονομία, την ψυχολογία ή τη γυμναστική. Γιατί δεν εισηγέιται κανείς την κατάργηση της χημείας, αφού στο κάτω κατω μόνο πεντέξι σχολές τη χρειάζονται; 

Τα ίδια επιχειρήματα μπορούμε να τα ανακυκλωνουμε για οποιοδήποτε μάθημα. Ορίστε: Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της κατάργησης της γυμναστικής στα σχολεία. Οταν πήγαινα σχολείο, όλοι οι αριστουχοι μαθητές έιχαν πάρει απαλλαγή από τη γυμναστική . Οι υπόλοιποι που δεν είχαμε γονείς πρόθυμους να δώσουν ένα δωράκι σε κανέναν ορθοπεδικό, αναγκαστικά γυμναζόμασταν και μας χάλαγε τη βαθμολογία. Η γυμναστική χωρίζει τους μαθητές σε αυτους που μπορούν να κάνουν ακροβατικά, να τρέξουν κλπ και σε αυτούς που ερχονται παντα τελευταίοι και καταιδρωμενοι. 

Ομοίως ζητώ να καταργηθεί η διδασκαλία της μουσικής, γιατί όσοι τραγουδούσαν στη χορωδία έπιαρναν είκοσι χωρίς διάβασμα κι οι υπόλοιποι που δεν ήμασταν καλλίφωνοι έπρεπε να διαβάζουμε.  Και τελικά δε μάθαμε το ουσιώδες, πώς να ακούμε μουσική.
κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## anef (Nov 5, 2009)

SBE, τα παραδείγματα που δίνεις δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα με την περίπτωσή μας. Η κατάργηση της γυμναστικής ή της μουσικής θα ήταν κατάργηση ολόκληρων αντικειμένων, η κατάργηση των αρχαίων αφορά μόνο τη διδασκαλία της _γλώσσας _των αρχαίων. Τα αρχαία _κείμενα _από μετάφραση θα συνεχίσουν να διδάσκονται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Επειδή η συζήτηση είναι για τα Αρχαία, ας μην πούμε τι θα θέλαμε να γίνει για τη Χημεία. Είμαστε όμως ευχαριστημένοι με το σημερινό αποτέλεσμα από τη διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων; Φεύγουν τα παιδιά από το σχολείο με την αγάπη για τη γλώσσα τους, με μια μόνιμη και βαθύτερη αντίληψη της ιστορίας της γλώσσας και του αρχαίου πολιτισμού; Διάβασα σήμερα σε ένα «αντικριαρικό» κείμενο: «Εἶναι τιμή γιά μᾶς ὅτι μιλοῦμε μέ μικρές γραμματικές διαφοροποιήσεις τή γλῶσσα τοῦ Ὁμήρου, τοῦ Πλάτωνος, τῶν Εὐαγγελίων καί τῶν Πατέρων τῆς Ἐκκλησίας». Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να εξασφαλίσεις τη σύγχυση των παιδιών: να τους βάλεις μαζί τέσσερα αποσπάσματα (Όμηρο, Πλάτωνα, Ευαγγέλιο, Σεφέρη) για να τους δείξεις πόσο μοιάζουν. Μάλλον θα σκεφτούν πόσο διαφορετικά είναι.

Κοιτάζω το βιβλίο της Α΄ Γυμνασίου. Στη σελίδα 9, για να δείξει την προσφορά της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής στις σύγχρονες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, παραθέτει ένα απόσπασμα από την ομιλία του Ζολώτα στο ΔΝΤ το 1957: «Our critical problems such as the numismatic plethora generate some agony and melancholy. This phenomenon is characteristic of our epoch... In parallel, a panethnic unhypocritical economic synergy and harmonization in a democratic climate is basic...»

Στο βιβλίο του καθηγητή γράφει: «Το κείμενο του Ξ. Ζολώτα κρίνεται σκόπιμο να δοθεί ολόκληρο στους μαθητές». Και παραθέτει το πλήρες κείμενο που μπορεί κανείς να βρει κι εδώ — όχι όμως την ομιλία του 1957, αλλά του 1959. (Βιβλία μαθητή και καθηγητή υπάρχουν στις σελίδες του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου.)

Θεωρώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μισήσουν τα παιδιά _και_ τα αγγλικά.  Αν οι συγγραφείς επιδεικνύουν τόση σύγχυση, φανταστείτε τι παθαίνουν οι μαθητές.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2009)

Εντωμεταξύ, πάντα είχα την απορία ως προς το κατά πόσο το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο του Ζολώτα γίνεται εύκολα κατανοητό από το μέσο φυσικό ομιλητή της αγγλικής.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 5, 2009)

Φυσικά και δεν είναι κατανοητό σε φυσικό ομιλητή της Αγγλικής και λυπάμαι πολύ που αυτό το κείμενο αναπαράγεται και στα σχολεία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Και ένα ξεκαρδιστικό διαλειμματάκι. Το 1968 οι Electric Prunes είχαν γράψει ένα άλμπουμ με τίτλο _Mass in F Minor_, που αποτελούσε μια ψυχεδελική εκδοχή της αγγλικής θείας λειτουργίας. Πάω στο YouTube να βρω το _Kyrie Eleison_ (έτσι ξεκινά ο Ζολώτας την ομιλία του, με το «Kyrie», την απευθύνει στον πρόεδρο του Ταμείου) και πέφτω πάνω στο κομματάκι που είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί στο _Easy Rider_, αλλά...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φυσικά και δεν είναι κατανοητό σε φυσικό ομιλητή της Αγγλικής και λυπάμαι πολύ που αυτό το κείμενο αναπαράγεται και στα σχολεία.


http://www.sarantakos.com/language/zolotas.html


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 6, 2009)

SBE said:


> Οι υπόλοιποι που δεν είχαμε γονείς πρόθυμους να δώσουν ένα δωράκι σε κανέναν ορθοπεδικό, αναγκαστικά γυμναζόμασταν και μας χάλαγε τη βαθμολογία. Η γυμναστική χωρίζει τους μαθητές σε αυτους που μπορούν να κάνουν ακροβατικά, να τρέξουν κλπ και σε αυτούς που ερχονται παντα τελευταίοι και καταιδρωμενοι.



Εμείς, πάλι, όλο ποδόσφαιρο παίζαμε, και παίρναμε και καλούς βαθμούς...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Εμείς, πάλι, όλο ποδόσφαιρο παίζαμε, και παίρναμε και καλούς βαθμούς...


Εξαρτάται από το πόσο κομπλεξικός ήταν ο γυμναστής — στη δική μου περίπτωση λ.χ., το φχαριστιόταν τρελά που ο βαθμός του ήταν το μόνο 13άρι σ' έναν έλεγχο με 20άρια. But I couldn't care less. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

Για τους γυμναστές τα είπε ο Ζαζ. εγώ στην τάξη μου είχα τρεις κολυμβήτριες. Για τη γυμνάστριά μας ήταν τα χρυσά κορίτσια. Μεγάλο ψώνιο της οι σχολικοί αγώνες. Μας έβαζε όλους να δοκιμάσουμε μία φορά κάποιο άθλημα (ακόντιο π.χ.) χωρίς να εξηγεί πως γίνεται, κι όποιος το πετύχαινε τον έβαζε σε πρόγραμμα προετοιμασίας για τους αγώνες και για να μην την ενοχλούμε οι υπόλοιποι μας έβαζε να τρέχουμε επί μισή ώρα γύρω γύρω κι όποιος σταματούσε θα έπρεπε να τρέξει κι άλλους δέκα γύρους. Ποτέ δεν προσπάθησε να βελτιώσει τη φυσική μας κατάσταση ή να μας γυμνάσει, μας απαγόρευε να πιούμε νερό την ώρα της γυμναστικής κλπ κλπ

Τώρα για τα αρχαία...
Είναι διαφορετικό μάθημα η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων κειμένων από μετάφραση και η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας. Γι'αυτό τα αντιμετωπίζω σαν ξεχωριστά μαθήματα. Νόμιζα ότι το είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό, ελπίζω η διευκρίνιση να βοηθάει, Ανεφ!

Βλέπω ότι λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε ότι ο τρόπος που διδάσκονται τα αρχαία στα σχολεία δεν είναι καλός. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί το μάθημα ή ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας; 
Επιπλέον, είναι το μόνο μάθημα που διδάσκεται με άσχημο τρόπο;


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> για να μην την ενοχλούμε οι υπόλοιποι μας έβαζε να τρέχουμε επί μισή ώρα γύρω γύρω κι όποιος σταματούσε θα έπρεπε να τρέξει κι άλλους δέκα γύρους.



Καλημέρα. Σε ποιο στρατόπεδο σε είχαν κλεισμένη ακριβώς; :)



SBE said:


> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί το μάθημα ή ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας; Επιπλέον, είναι το μόνο μάθημα που διδάσκεται με άσχημο τρόπο;


Διδάσκεται (κατά τη γνώμη κάποιων) με τρόπο εντελώς άσχετο με το σκοπό του. Μπερδεύουν τα νοήματα της Αντιγόνης με τη γενική αφαιρετική. Και, στο τέλος, τους μένουν κάτι σκόρπια κλαδάκια, ούτε μισό δέντρο, και καμιά αντίληψη του δάσους.

(Για τη Χημεία δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω. Καλά διδασκόταν, όπως τη θυμάμαι. Εμένα δεν άγγιξε.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Για τη Χημεία δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω. Καλά διδασκόταν, όπως τη θυμάμαι. Εμένα δεν άγγιξε.)



Μην το λες. Σκέψου και πόσους άλλους ακόμη δεν έχει αγγίξει. Πόσοι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν βασικές έννοιες της χημείας επειδή έπρεπε να αποστηθίζουν χημικές αντιδράσεις και να παπαγαλίζουν τύπους της οργανικής χημείας.

(Εμένα με άγγιξε μια χαρά. εκεί μάζευα βαθμουλάκια επί χρόνια, αλλά για να πω και το μυστικό, τα έμαθα με το γερμανικό σχολικό πρόγραμμα...)


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σε ποιο στρατόπεδο σε είχαν κλεισμένη ακριβώς; :)



Δε θίγω συνταξιούχους γυμναστές 

Άλλωστε μι φορά μας επέτρεψε να βάλουμε την κασέτα της Τζέην Φόντα και να κάνουμε αερόμπικ. Θα πρέπει να ήταν η μόνη φορά που γυμναστήκαμε. 
Τον υπόλοιπο καιρό, κάντε είκοσι γύρους κι όποιος σταματήσει θα κάνει κι άλλους πέντε, μετά εξάσκηση για 110 μ μετ'εμποδίων (εγγύηση δηλαδή ότι θα γυρίζαμε σπίτι με μελανιασμένα πόδια γιατί παραήταν ψηλά αυτά τα @!#$%$#%$ τα εμπόδια).


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2009)

Ονόματα δεν λέμε, αλλά σκαλίζοντας στα βάθη του διαδικτύου, ανακάλυψα μια φωτογραφία τής γυμνάστριας:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=47980&postcount=41


----------



## anef (Nov 7, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τώρα για τα αρχαία...
> Είναι διαφορετικό μάθημα η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων κειμένων από μετάφραση και η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας. Γι'αυτό τα αντιμετωπίζω σαν ξεχωριστά μαθήματα. Νόμιζα ότι το είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό, ελπίζω η διευκρίνιση να βοηθάει, Ανεφ!
> 
> Βλέπω ότι λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε ότι ο τρόπος που διδάσκονται τα αρχαία στα σχολεία δεν είναι καλός. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταργηθεί το μάθημα ή ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας;
> Επιπλέον, είναι το μόνο μάθημα που διδάσκεται με άσχημο τρόπο;



Για το πρώτο, θα βοηθούσε η διευκρίνιση αν δεν είχες θέσει το πλαίσιο αλλιώς ('είναι περίεργο που θεωρούνται οι κλασσικές σπουδές ντεμοντέ, γιατί ανήκουν στις σπουδές που δεν οδηγούν σε άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση'). Σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο απάντησα ότι η διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας εξακολουθεί να ανήκει στις κλασικές σπουδές, αυτό που πρέπει να καταργηθεί είναι η διδασκαλία της γλώσσας μόνο.

Για το δεύτερο, το αίτημα για κατάργηση της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων δεν συνδέθηκε τόσο πολύ με την ποιότητα της διδασκαλίας απ΄όσο ξέρω. Η εισαγωγή τους στο γυμνάσιο πάντα βασιζόταν στο επιχείρημα της λεγόμενης λεξιπενίας, ή γενικά της φθοράς και της έκπτωσης της νέας ελληνικής. Σ' αυτό έρχονται οι γλωσσολόγοι και λένε ότι τα παιδιά όχι μόνο δεν μαθαίνουν καλύτερα τα νέα ελληνικά μέσω αρχαίων αλλά μπερδεύονται κιόλας (λόγω κακής διδασκαλίας λες εσύ, λόγω κυρίως της γενικής σύγχυσης και της ιδεολογίας της μίας και ενιαίας γλώσσας λέω εγώ).

Αν πάλι το επιχείρημα είναι ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε η υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση να περιλαμβάνει και τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας γλώσσας πρέπει κάποιος να μας πει γιατί. Μας κάνει πιο έξυπνους, πιο Έλληνες, πιο ανθρώπους, πιο ψηλούς (Αφού πρακτικά χρήσιμη δεν είναι ούτε καν γι' αυτούς που πρόκειται να σπουδάσουν κλασική φιλολογία. Η δική μου γενιά φιλόλογων, για παράδειγμα, δεν έχει διδαχτεί αρχαία στο γυμνάσιο). Τι το εγγενώς ευεργετικό έχει το λύω/λύεις/λύει/λύομεν/λύετε/λύουσιν;


----------



## buccaneer (Nov 7, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι η ιδεολογία (της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων), π.χ. έτσι όπως εκφράζεται στο παραπάνω παράθεμα. Κι άμα έχεις πειστεί ότι τα αρχαία είναι πλουσιότερα, μουσικότερα κοκ. από τη μητρική σου γλώσσα, κι ότι πρέπει να εμπλουτίσεις τη δεύτερη πασπαλίζοντας από τα πρώτα, λογικό είναι να έχεις γλωσσικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## buccaneer (Nov 7, 2009)

Ουπς, κάπως μπέρδεψα τις σελίδες.
Το "παραπάνω παράθεμα" ήταν αυτό που αποδίδεται στον Cantarella, στο ποστ του nickel (2.37).


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Βαθιά βουτιά με μπόλικη διαδικτυογραφία. Υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο στην Πύλη, που υπογράφει ο Λάμπρος Πόλκας (το ιστολόγιό του: _Αρχαιογνωσία και Αρχαιογλωσσία στη Μέση Εκπαίδευση_). Τίτλος του άρθρου:
*H διδασκαλία του μαθήματος της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας και γραμματείας στο γυμνάσιο και το λύκειο*

Σήμερα η Καθημερινή καταπιάνεται με το θέμα και θυμάται την έρευνα που είχε γίνει κατά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2008-09:

Αρχαία: βαρετά βιβλία και διδασκαλία
Πανελλαδική έρευνα του ΑΠΘ σε εκπαιδευτικούς
Του Αποστολου Λακασα

Απαιτούνται ριζικές αλλαγές στον τρόπο διδασκαλίας (και τις ώρες) των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, καθώς οι περισσότεροι μαθητές πλήττουν, τα βιβλία είναι κακογραμμένα, ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας είναι στείρος και ενισχύει την παπαγαλία.

Αυτά προκύπτουν από τις απαντήσεις εκπαιδευτικών που συμμετείχαν σε πανελλαδική έρευνα του ΑΠΘ, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας επαναθέτουν το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων. Ενα θέμα που έφερε στο προσκήνιο και η πρόσφατη τοποθέτηση του Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά. Ο λόγιος δάσκαλος, στη συνάντηση που είχε με τον πρωθυπουργό Γ. Παπανδρέου, είπε ότι η διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων πρέπει να περιοριστεί στο λύκειο, αφού η ταυτόχρονη διδασκαλία Νέων και Αρχαίων στο Γυμνάσιο προκαλεί σύγχυση στους μαθητές. Ειδικότερα, σύμφωνα με την έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε 500 εκπαιδευτικούς από όλη τη χώρα, το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2008-2009 από τον τομέα Παιδαγωγικής της Φιλοσοφικής ΑΠΘ με υπεύθυνο τον καθηγητή κ. Μιχάλη Κελπανίδη, προκύπτουν τα εξής:

- Οι δύο στους τρεις (67,9%) δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι από τον τρόπο που γίνεται το μάθημα.

- Το 77,3% εντοπίζει προβλήματα στα βιβλία, ενώ το 57,6% πιστεύει ότι δίνεται βάρος στο συντακτικό και στη γραμματική, αλλά όχι στην κατανόηση των κειμένων.

- Οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν ότι τα Αρχαία είναι απαραίτητα ως μορφωτικό εφόδιο για τους μαθητές και διότι τους βοηθούν να κατανοούν τα Νεοελληνικά. Ομως, οι πιο πολλοί (43,5%) προκρίνουν την αύξηση των ωρών διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων από μετάφραση και τη μείωση των ωρών από το πρωτότυπο.

«Το μάθημα που προκαλεί το μεγαλύτερο άγχος και τη μεγαλύτερη αποτυχία στο Γυμνάσιο είναι σήμερα τα Αρχαία», λέει στην «Κ» ο καθηγητής Παιδαγωγικών στο Παν. Ιωαννίνων κ. Αθανάσιος Γκότοβος. «Ηδη στο πρώτο τρίμηνο οι δύσμοιροι φιλόλογοι της Α΄ Γυμνασίου καλούνται να πετύχουν στόχους που είναι φύσει αδύνατον να επιτευχθούν. Η αποτυχία μετακυλίεται στους μαθητές και οι γονείς τρέχουν στα φροντιστήρια».​
Είχε πάρει δημοσιότητα τότε (τον περασμένο Μάιο, για την ακρίβεια) ο καβγάς του καθηγητή Μ. Κελπεσίδη με το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο. Στο συνημμένο PDF θα βρείτε τα σχετικά κείμενα, όπως δημοσιεύτηκαν στις παρακάτω σελίδες:
http://www.alfavita.gr/anakoinoseis/ank26_5_9_0302.php
http://www.alfavita.gr/anakoinoseis/ank28_5_9_0554.php
http://www.alfavita.gr/anakoinoseis/ank29_5_9_1253.php

Στην Καθημερινή δημοσιεύονται και δύο απόψεις, που ίσως δεν είναι αντικρουόμενες.

*Aποψη: Ιδεολογική επιλογή*

Tου Κωστα Aγγελακου*

Σχέση βασισμένη σε μια παρωχημένη μορφή διδασκαλίας, η οποία βομβαρδίζει τους μαθητές με γραμματικά και συντακτικά φαινόμενα, ασύνδετα και απόμακρα από το αρχαίο κείμενο. Μια φορμαλιστική διδασκαλία, που δεν συνομιλεί με τη νεοελληνική γλώσσα αλλά, αντίθετα, προκαλεί περισσότερη γλωσσική σύγχυση στους μαθητές. Μια μονόδρομη διδασκαλία που αντιμετωπίζει την αρχαία σκέψη και τις ιδέες της ως μαυσωλείο κανόνων. Με σχολικά βιβλία δήθεν διαθεματικά (!), τα οποία περιέχουν κείμενα που δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει ένας απόφοιτος των φιλοσοφικών σχολών. Με διδάσκοντες είτε ανεπαρκώς προετοιμασμένους στα πανεπιστήμια για μια σύγχρονη διδασκαλία του μαθήματος είτε καθηλωμένους στη λογική μιας γραμματικοσυντακτικής αποστήθισης. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που δεν έχει γίνει ούτε επιτράπηκε από το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο καμία έρευνα για την 20ετή σχεδόν δουλοπρεπή εφαρμογή αυτής της μηχανιστικής και αντιπαιδαγωγικής διδασκαλίας. Πρόκειται ξεκάθαρα για μια ιδεολογική επιλογή, συνυφασμένη με τη λογική του σημερινού σχολείου της πλήξης και της έλλειψης δημιουργικότητας, με στόχο την παιδαγωγική και πνευματική χειραγώγηση των μαθητών, αλλά και την ολοκληρωτική αποξένωσή τους από τις «επικίνδυνες» ιδέες των αρχαίων κειμένων, μέσω της καλλιέργειας μιας απέχθειας για την αρχαιογνωσία.

*Ο κ. Κ. Αγγελάκος είναι επίκουρος καθηγητής στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο, διευθυντής του περιοδικού «Νέα Παιδεία».​

*Aποψη: Επιτέλους τι θέλουμε;*

Tου Xρηστου Γιανναρα

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διδακτικές μέθοδοι που κάνουν ένα γλωσσικό μάθημα συναρπαστικό και άλλες που το κάνουν αποκρουστικό. Στην Ελλάδα, όπου τα τελευταία 35 χρόνια οι «στρατηγικές» των υπουργών Παιδείας είναι συνήθως ιδεολογικές και όχι παιδαγωγικές, επιλέγονται οι πιο αποκρουστικές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας. Δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε υπουργός υποψιασμένος για τις δύο θεμελιώδεις στην εκπαίδευση διαπιστώσεις: Πρώτον, ότι άνθρωπος χωρίς γλώσσα είναι άνθρωπος χωρίς σκέψη - ανάπηρη γλώσσα σημαίνει ανάπηρη σκέψη. Και δεύτερον, ότι σήμερα που η πληροφορία είναι αφειδώς προσιτή σε όλους, η σχολική εκπαίδευση θα έχει γονιμότητα μόνο αν θεμελιωθεί κατά προτεραιότητα στη διδασκαλία της γλώσσας ως λογικής και των μαθηματικών ως γλώσσας.

Η διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στα σχολεία είναι κεντρικό πολιτικό πρόβλημα: Εχουμε κουραστεί από την προγονοπληξία, την κενή ρητορεία για τον κάποτε πολιτισμό μας, θέλουμε να τα παραμερίσουμε όλα αυτά; ΄Η πιστεύουμε ότι η αρχαία γλώσσα είναι στέρεο, εκπληκτικό σε αρτιότητα εφαλτήριο για το άλμα στη λογική συγκρότηση, την κριτική οξυδέρκεια, τη δημιουργική φαντασία σήμερα; Αν θέλουμε το πρώτο, να καταργήσουμε τα Αρχαία. Αν θέλουμε το δεύτερο, να τα διδάξουμε, σαν συναρπαστικό παιχνίδι, από το δημοτικό. Το Ετυμολογικό και το Συντακτικό της Αρχαίας έχει πειραματικά αποδειχθεί ότι γίνεται παιχνίδι για τα παιδιά. Παράλληλα, την τρέχουσα γλώσσα να την προσλαμβάνουν τα παιδιά από κορυφαία σημερινά λογοτεχνήματα, χωρίς Γραμματική και Συντακτικό «της Δημοτικής», δηλαδή της τεχνητής μας σχιζοφρένειας. Ο Παπανούτσος έλεγε σοφά: «Μόνο πατώντας στέρεα στην αρχαία γλώσσα μπορούμε να πλάσουμε σωστά (δημιουργικά) τη δημοτική».​


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Σε επιστολή του που δημοσιεύεται στο χτεσινό Βήμα, ο Θ. Βαμβάκος δεν διαφοροποιείται από τις απόψεις του Φ. Κακριδή (όπως τις διαβάζουμε στο πρώτο μήνυμα) και, πιστεύω, ούτε από τις απόψεις του Κριαρά.

Ο κ. Θεόφιλος Βαμβάκος, διπλ. μ/η μηχανικός ΕΜΠ, μεταφραστής δυτικοευρωπαϊκών και σλαβικών γλωσσών, από το Χαλάνδρι της Αθήνας, γράφει:

Με την ευκαιρία του δημοσιεύματος στο «Βήμα» της 27ης Οκτωβρίου 2009 για την επίσκεψη του Πρωθυπουργού στον αξιότιμο καθηγητή Κριαρά θα ήθελα να απασχολήσω τους αναγνώστες σας με κάποιες σκέψεις μου επί του θέματος της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Ο σεβαστός καθηγητής Κριαράς (να τα χιλιάσει!) θεωρεί, σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμά σας, εγκληματικό να διδάσκονται τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από το Γυμνάσιο, διότι μόνο αφού τελειώσει το Γυμνάσιο ο μαθητής θα έχει κατακτήσει τη γλώσσα του. Παρακαλώ, να μου επιτρέψει ο καθηγητής Κριαράς να πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγο αργά για τον μαθητή να έρθει σε πρώτη επαφή με τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά στο Λύκειο. Ωσπου να φθάσει εκεί θα έχει κάνει μοιραία ένα γλωσσικό εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι που κατατρύχεται από αρκετά κακώς κείμενα (κατάργηση τρίτης κλίσης ενώ αυτή χρησιμοποιείται στον σημερινό ελληνικό λόγο, γενικότερα γραμματική που δεν τον καλύπτει πλήρως, λεξικά που δεν καλύπτουν λόγιες εκφράσεις-απολιθώματα, για να μη μιλήσουμε για τον βομβαρδισμό από γλωσσικά λάθη αρκετών ΜΜΕ κτλ.). Και τότε, υπό τις προαναφερθείσες συνθήκες, θα βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος, στο Λύκειο, με μια γλώσσα που θα του φανεί terra incognita, θα του φανεί δύσκολη και θα την αντιμετωπίσει σαν «ξένη» ή και άχρηστη δοθέντος ότι δεν μιλιέται πια. Επειδή δεν είμαι της φιλοσοφίας του μαύρου- άσπρου, δεν θα προτείνω να διδάσκονται τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από το Γυμνάσιο. Θα προτείνω κάτι ενδιάμεσο, δηλαδή την αυστηρή και υποχρεωτική διδασκαλία, στο Γυμνάσιο, ενός μαθήματος που θα λέγεται Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (δεν σημαίνει βέβαια τούτο διδασκαλία γλώσσας) στο πλαίσιο του οποίου ο μαθητής θα έχει την πρώτη συστηματική επαφή με τις εκδοχές της γλώσσας μας που προϋπήρξαν της σημερινής μορφής (αρχαία, καθαρεύουσα). Ετσι, φθάνοντας στο Λύκειο και αρχίζοντας να διδάσκεται τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά θα είναι και μυημένος αλλά και θα έχει προστατευθεί έναντι των προαναφερθέντων κακώς κειμένων.​


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που παραθέτει ο Νίκελ είναι ότι όλοι λίγο πολύ παραδέχονται ότι η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας είναι πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Το ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει της μόδας να διανθίζεται ο λόγος μας από γιαλαντζί αρχαίες εκφράσεις με πολλά λάθη δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων, αυτά θα γίνονται όπως γίνονταν πάντα. Για φιγούρα, από μανταμσουσουδισμό κλπ. Πιο πολύ ευθύνονται οι απόφοιτοι των φιλοσοφικών παρά οι απόφοιτοι λυκείου, νομίζω. 
Για το θέμα της διδασκαλίας συντακτικού και γραμματικής της νεοελληνικής, να πω μόνο πως εγώ ποτέ δεν τα διάβασα. Ο φυσικός ομιλητής δεν τα έχει ανάγκη. ελληνικά έμαθα από τους παπούδες μου, αποφοίτους δημοτικού, και από τους γονείς μου. Ποτέ δεν άκουσα κανέναν τους και κανέναν στον κύκλο μας να λέει εξαπανέκαθεν, έτσι ή άλλως, ούτως ή αλλιώς (και διάφορα άλλα δεσποινοστυλιανοπουλικά). Βεβαίως δεν έλεγαν ούτε το εξ απαλών ονύχων, ούτε ποιεί την νήσσαν, ούτε ασκός/ασκοί του Αιόλου, ούτε όλους όσοι (όλους όσους έλεγαν όπως το 99.999% των ελλήνων), ούτε χρησιμοποιούσαν ποτέ τη λέξη πλειονότητα για την πλειοψηφία (ομοίως όπως το 99.999% των ελληνων). Έλειψα μερικά χρόνια και ξαφνικά όλοι άρχισαν αν πετάνε το αρχαίο τους εδώ εκεί και να σκάνε για τον παρακείμενο της προστακτικής των σπανιότερων ρημάτων. Λες και πρώτα δεν μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε και τώρα μπορούμε. Και φταίνε τα αρχαία γι' αυτό, λέει!


----------



## anef (Nov 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε επιστολή του που δημοσιεύεται στο χτεσινό Βήμα, ο Θ. Βαμβάκος δεν διαφοροποιείται από τις απόψεις του Φ. Κακριδή (όπως τις διαβάζουμε στο πρώτο μήνυμα) και, πιστεύω, ούτε από τις απόψεις του Κριαρά.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις, nickel, να διαφωνήσω (παρόλο που καταλαβαίνω την τάση σου να συνθέτεις απόψεις:)) 
Ο κ. Βαμβάκος με τον κ. Κακριδή μπορεί να φτάνουν στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα (τη διδασκαλία της ιστορίας της ελλ. γλώσσας, και πολύ καλά κάνουν), φτάνουν όμως εκεί από διαφορετικούς δρόμους. 

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, ο Φ. Κακριδής λέει πως δεν επιτρέπεται να ολοκληρώνει κανείς την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση χωρίς να 'χει δει στη ζωή του αρχαίο κείμενο (χωρίς βέβαια να μας λέει τους λόγους), άρα ας διδαχτεί την ιστορία της ελλ. γλώσσας. 

Ο κ. Βαμβάκος λέει ότι μέχρι να φτάσουν στο λύκειο τα παιδιά, έχουν περάσει από διάφορα κακώς κείμενα όπως είναι η κατάργηση της 3ης κλίσης (αν και εγώ την ήξερα για βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας, παρά τη χρήση κάποιων τριτόκλιτων), η μη διδασκαλία στερεότυπων εκφράσεων της καθαρεύουσας (λες και θα τις βρει μαζεμένες ο μαθητής στα κείμενα των αρχαίων που τώρα διδάσκεται ή στην ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας αν τη διδαχτεί στο μέλλον) ή λεξικά και γραμματικές που δεν τον καλύπτουν (και θα τον καλύψει η ιστορία σ' αυτό; ). Δικαιολογεί, δηλαδή, την ανάγκη διδασκαλίας της ιστορίας με βάση τις ανεπάρκειες που εντοπίζει στη διδασκαλία της νέας ελληνικής (ή μήπως στην ίδια τη νέα ελληνική; -δεν μου είναι τελείως ξεκάθαρο). Αντίθετα, ο κ. Κακριδής τη δικαιολογεί με βάση την ανάγκη γενικής μόρφωσης του μαθητή. Η διαφορά είναι κτγμ τεράστια.

Τέλος για τις επισημάνσεις σχετικά με τη διδασκαλία, δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι αυτό το μάθημα θα μπορούσε να διδαχτεί καλύτερα. Μοιάζει όμως λίγο αυτή η συζήτηση με τη συζήτηση για τη διδασκαλία των θρησκευτικών. Όσο καλά κι αν διδάσκονται, το πρόβλημα είναι (ή δεν είναι, ανάλογα με τη θέση του καθένα) η ίδια η διδασκαλία τους και το περιεχόμενό της.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Η πρόκληση για σένα ήταν πιο πάνω, εκεί που έγραψα: «Στην Καθημερινή δημοσιεύονται και δύο απόψεις, *που ίσως δεν είναι αντικρουόμενες*». :)

Η επόμενη ήταν για τον ίδιο τον Βαμβάκο. Τώρα πήρε και συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο.

Τόσο στην περίπτωση των Θρησκευτικών όσο και στην περίπτωση των Αρχαίων, θα πρέπει να σταθούμε απέξω για να σχεδιάσουμε ένα καλό μάθημα. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά πάντως: στα Θρησκευτικά ή είσαι θρήσκος ή είσαι άθεος (χοντρικά), οι αντιθέσεις είναι πιο ξεκάθαρες. Στο θέμα των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών υπάρχει μια τεράστια γκάμα απόψεων. Πρέπει να φτάσει κανείς στις λεπτομέρειες για να αρχίσουν να φαίνονται οι διαφορές. Όταν πάντως λες «κείμενα από μετάφραση + Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας», υποστηρίζεις μια καταρχήν σαφή θέση.


----------



## anef (Nov 8, 2009)

Ωχ, τσίμπησα σε λάθος κείμενο!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Αυτό που μού κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι αυτό το δίλημμα για τη διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στο γυμνάσιο, λύκειο κλπ το ακούω από τότε που ήμουν παιδί και ακόμα δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν επιστημονικές έρευνες (τουλάχιστον απ' όσο γνωρίζω) που να τεκμηριώνουν ότι οι σύγχρονοι ομιλητές της Νέας Ελληνικής πρέπει να ξέρουν και Αρχαία Ελληνικά για να μιλάνε καλά τη γλώσσα. 

Άραγε, οι Άγγλοι για να μιλάνε σωστά τη γλώσσα τους πρέπει να ξέρουν Γερμανικά και οι Γάλλοι Λατινικά;

Υπάρχει κάποια αντικειμενική και ανεξάρτητη τεκμηρίωση για την ανάγκη διδασκαλίας της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση;

Στη δική μου γενιά διδαχτήκαμε τη γλώσσα στο Λύκειο μόνο. Ε, και; Όσοι από εμάς μάθαμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε, το μάθαμε επειδή αγαπούσαμε τη γλώσσα και τη λογοτεχνία και διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε... Τα αρχαία μας βοήθησαν σε κάτι (πέρα απ' το να δώσουμε πανελλήνιες); Κατηγορηματικά όχι. 

Έως πότε θα αναλώνονται ώρες και πόροι για τη διδασκαλία άχρηστων μαθημάτων; Έως πότε ο δεινοσαυρισμός θα καταπνίγει την ελεύθερη σκέψη και τη δημιουργικότητα;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στη δική μου γενιά διδαχτήκαμε τη γλώσσα στο Λύκειο μόνο. Ε, και; Όσοι από εμάς μάθαμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε, το μάθαμε επειδή αγαπούσαμε τη γλώσσα και τη λογοτεχνία και διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε... Τα αρχαία μας βοήθησαν σε κάτι (πέρα απ' το να δώσουμε πανελλήνιες); Κατηγορηματικά όχι.


Ακριβώς...


----------



## Blueb (Nov 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα, 
μόλις έγιαν μέλος και θα χωθώ κι εγώ να πω την άποψή μου για το θέμα! 
Οι ώρες που αναλώσαμε στο σχολείο στα αρχαία και τα λατινικά ήταν κακέκτυπο μιας εποχής που η εκπαίδευση σήμαινε αποστήθιση μηχανικών οδηγιών. Ovidius poeta in terra Pontica exulat και Regina Rosas Amat! Εφιάλτης! Ας μειώσουμε κι άλλο τη γραμματική και το συντακτικό και ας αφοσιωθούμε στο περιεχόμενο και τις ιδέες πίσω από τα κείμενα και στην προσωπική έκφραση κάθε μαθητή. Όπως είπε ο Herbert Kohl: "In a school of this kind the child is no longer a consumer of culture and values, but a creator and producer of values and culture" 
Μακάρι να είχαμε μάθει κάτι χρήσιμο όλες αυτές τις ώρες, όπως μια ακόμα ξένη γλώσσα, με σωστό τρόπο...
Δυστυχώς όσο το σύστημα εισαγωγής στο πανεπιστήμιο θα αφορά μόνο τη βαθμολογία, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν και τα μαθήματα... Και σε αυτή τη χώρα πώς γίνεται να εκφράσεις την άποψή σου για το περιεχόμενο των Αρχαίων, της Ιστορίας, των Θρησκευτικών, χωρίς να προκαλέσεις μια ολόκληρη ομάδα ανθρώπων που θα σε κατηγορήσουν ως ανθέλληνα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στη δική μου γενιά διδαχτήκαμε τη γλώσσα στο Λύκειο μόνο. Ε, και; Όσοι από εμάς μάθαμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε, το μάθαμε επειδή αγαπούσαμε τη γλώσσα και τη λογοτεχνία και διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε, διαβάζαμε... Τα αρχαία μας βοήθησαν σε κάτι (πέρα απ' το να δώσουμε πανελλήνιες); Κατηγορηματικά όχι.


+1 κι από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Ο κ. Κουνάδης (Ομ. Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ - Ακαδημαϊκός) είχε στείλει πρόσφατα επιστολή στην Καθημερινή, στην οποία κατέληγε με τη γνωστή γκρίνια:

Κι ενώ το ενδιαφέρον για την Αρχαιοελληνική αυξάνεται στο εξωτερικό, στη χώρα μας, αντί της αυξήσεως των ωρών της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών από το πρωτότυπο, προαναγγέλλεται η βαθμιαία συρρίκνωση της διδασκαλίας τους!

Σήμερα δημοσιεύεται στην εφημερίδα μια απαντητική επιστολή που μου άρεσε με τα απλά επιχειρήματά της:

Κύριε διευθυντά

Σ ε επιστολή του στην «Κ» ο ομότιμος καθηγητής ΕΜΠ και ακαδημαϊκός κ. Α. Ν. Κουνάδης, όπως και κατά καιρούς και άλλοι επιφανείς Νεοέλληνες, τονίζει την αξία της διδασκαλίας των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών και ζητάει να αυξηθούν οι ώρες διδασκαλίας τους από το πρωτότυπο. Εκτός από το αίτημα αυτό, άλλοι θρηνούν επειδή καταργήθηκε το πολυτονικό. Το γλωσσικό ζήτημα έχει απασχολήσει έντονα τον λαό μας, αλλά, ιδιαίτερα στα χρόνια μετά το 1821, εκδηλώθηκε με μεγάλη οξύτητα, και τώρα που είμαστε στον 21ο αιώνα, η σχετική πείρα και η σχετική γνώση μάς λένε τα εξής:

Η γλώσσα δεν ανήκει στους γλωσσολόγους και στους φιλολόγους, αλλά στον λαό που τη μιλάει, από τους σεβαστούς κυρίους καθηγητές ώς τους σκαφτιάδες, και γι’ αυτό ο λαός τη διαμορφώνει και κατά καιρούς την αλλάζει, χωρίς να ζητάει την άδεια κανενός. Έτσι, μέσα στους αιώνες, ο λαός πραγματοποίησε θεαματικές αλλαγές στη γλώσσα: Κατήργησε τα εις -μι ρήματα, τον δυϊκό αριθμό, τη δοτική και την τρίτη κλίση, καθιέρωσε δύο μέλλοντες, άλλαξε τύπους λέξεων (Αθήνα και όχι Αθήναι, άντρας και όχι ανήρ και άλλα πολλά) και όλα αυτά χωρίς κάποια κρατική απόφαση. Κατά τον 19ο αιώνα, οι διαβόητοι γλωσσαμύντορες αξιοποίησαν τις πολιτικές συνθήκες της εποχής και επιχείρησαν να αναγκάσουν τους Νεοέλληνες να γράφουν και να μιλάνε όπως οι Αθηναίοι της εποχής του Περικλή. Και τούτο, γιατί πίστεψαν ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά είναι η γλώσσα των μορφωμένων ανθρώπων και χάρις σ’ αυτά οι μεγάλοι συγγραφείς της αρχαιότητας έγραψαν τα αριστουργήματά τους. Αν ήταν όμως έτσι τα πράγματα, κάθε αρχαίος Αθηναίος θα είχε γράψει και από ένα αριστούργημα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν συνέβη. Λίγοι έγραψαν αριστουργήματα και αυτό το πέτυχαν όχι επειδή εκφράστηκαν στα αρχαία ελληνικά, αλλά επειδή οι ίδιοι ήταν μεγαλοφυΐες.

Η αλήθεια αυτή επιβεβαιώνεται και από τη νεοελληνική πείρα: Ο Παπαρρηγόπουλος και ο Παπαδιαμάντης έγραψαν αριστουργήματα χρησιμοποιώντας την αρχαΐζουσα ή την καθαρεύουσα, θαυμάσια έργα έγραψαν όμως και ο Παλαμάς και ο Ελύτης, ο Μυριβήλης και ο Καζαντζάκης, ο Κανελλόπουλος και ο Παπανούτσος, χρησιμοποιώντας τη δημοτική. Το πρακτικής αξίας ερώτημα τώρα είναι τι κάνουμε σήμερα στα σχολεία. Την απάντηση τη δίνει η σχολική πείρα όλων μας, η οποία λέει ότι απολύτως κανείς δεν έμαθε ποτέ αρχαία ελληνικά στο σχολείο. Και λέγοντας «δεν έμαθε», δεν εννοώ «δεν μάθαινε το μάθημα». Οι καλοί μαθητές –κι ένας από αυτούς και εγώ– το μάθημα το μαθαίνανε. Αλλά «ξέρω αρχαία ελληνικά» σημαίνει «μπορώ να διαβάσω ένα αρχαίο κείμενο τόσο εύκολα όσο διαβάζω και την “Καθημερινή”». Και αυτό απολύτως κανείς δεν το έμαθε στο σχολείο.

Η πείρα λοιπόν διδάσκει ότι η προσπάθεια να μάθουν όλοι οι μαθητές αρχαία ελληνικά είναι οικτρή σπατάλη χρόνου και κόπου, χωρίς καμιά ελπίδα επιτυχίας. Ναι αλλά –θα πουν ίσως οι επίγονοι των γλωσσαμυντόρων– τι κάνουμε για να μάθουν οι Νεοέλληνες τα έργα των προγόνων τους; Την απάντηση τη δίνει επιγραμματικά και σαφέστατα, σ’ ένα σχετικό άρθρο του, ο Παλαμάς: «Μεταφράζετε τους αρχαίους».

ΗΛΙΑΣ Ν. ΜΙΧΑΛΟΣ
Δημοσιογράφος-συγγραφέας
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_18/08/2011_452991​


----------



## Philip (Aug 18, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία απάντηση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

Είσαι Κύπριος ή τελοπάντων πανεπιστημιακός σε κυπριακό ΑΕΙ; Τότε ΔΕΝ δικαιούσαι να συγγράψεις βιβλίο διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών για την Κύπρο! http://paideia-news.com/index.php?id=109&hid=15991


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

Με έστειλαν να διαβάσω το κείμενο του γλωσσολόγου Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη (αναπληρωτή καθηγητή Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου) για τη διδασκαλία των Αρχαίων στο Γυμνάσιο. Αντιγράφω:

Σχετικά με τον θόρυβο περί τα Αρχαία στο Γυμνάσιο
Φοίβος Παναγιωτίδης • Wednesday, June 1, 2016

Τέσσερις επισημάνσεις χωρίς ρητορικές και ανυπόστατους ισχυρισμούς:

1. Λεξιλόγιο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να διδάσκεις Αρχαία Ελληνικά για να διδάξεις λόγιο λεξιλόγιο. Η διδασκαλία του λεξιλογικού πλούτου της Ελληνικής αλλά και των μηχανισμών δημιουργίας νέων λέξεων είναι δουλειά του μαθήματος των Νέων Ελληνικών.

2. Γραμματική. Η διδασκαλία της γραμματικής της αρχαίας ούτε τροφοδοτεί, ούτε εμπλουτίζει, ούτε καν υποστηρίζει την ενδιάθετη γνώση της γραμματική της νέας. Όποιος έχει υπόψη του έρευνα που θα έδινε ενδείξεις για κάτι τέτοιο, ας την παραθέσει: η επιστήμη της Γλωσσολογίας διανύει τον δεύτερο αιώνα ζωής της και δεν γίνεται να δογματίζουμε περί γλώσσας αυθαίρετα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η διδασκαλία μετοχών και τριγενών-δικατάληκτων επιθέτων (ή όποιας άλλης αρχαΐζουσας δομής ή αρχαΐζοντος τύπου) είναι υπόθεση του μαθήματος των Νέων Ελληνικών.

3. Κείμενα και Γραμματεία. Το μάθημα των Αρχαίων Ελληνικών σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή από ιδρύσεως του ελληνικού κράτους έχει αποτύχει συστηματικά και παταγωδώς να παράσχει στους Έλληνες πρόσβαση στα κείμενα της παλαιότερης γραμματείας μας. Προφανώς πρέπει να αναζητηθούν άλλες λύσεις για να γνωριστεί ο σύγχρονος Έλληνας με την παλαιότερη γραμματεία μας: μεταφράσεις και παράλληλα κείμενα. Ειδικά στις μεταφράσεις πρέπει να επενδυθεί μόχθος και χρήμα.

4. Να διδάσκονται τα Αρχαία; Βεβαίως, στο Λύκειο, αφού ακούσουμε τους ειδικούς στα Παιδαγωγικά και τους έμπειρους φιλολόγους μας σχετικά με τις κατάλληλες μεθόδους διδασκαλίας. Πολιτισμικά είναι παραπάνω από επιθυμητή η εξοικείωση των μαθητών του ελληνικού σχολείου με τη δομή της αρχαίας γλώσσας.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/φοίβ...περί-τα-αρχαία-στο-γυμνάσιο/10154259348473436​


----------



## kacperekwoj (Jun 1, 2016)

Lene pws ta arxia einai nekrh glwssa kai den 8a eprepe na thn didaskomaste... Eimai polu anti8eth me authn thn apopsh. Xarh sta arxaia ellhnika uprarxei h shmerinh mas glwssa kai sunthrhtai tosa xronia o ellhnikos politismos kai h plousia istoria. Ka8e ellhnas 8a prepei na exei toulaxiston ts baseis twn arxaiwn ellhnikwn. Ta arxaia prepei na parameinoun sto gumnasio.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2016)

Μια ερώτηση, kacperekwoj: Αφού τόσο πολύ αγαπάς τα Αρχαία και θέλεις να παραμείνουν στο Γυμνάσιο, γιατί γράφεις γκρίκλις;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2016)

Οι κανόνες του φόρουμ απαγορεύουν τη χρήση γκρίκλις. Κατά τα λοιπά, συμμερίζομαι την απορία της Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 1, 2016)

Τώρα ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα, και οι απόψεις που εκφράζονται εδώ ως επί το πλείστον ταιριάζουν με αυτά που (από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, ίσως) ξεκίνησα να γράφω σε άσχετο νήμα χτες. Βγαίνουμε διπλά χαμένοι από το υπάρχον σύστημα: αρχαία δεν μαθαίνονται (εδώ από το δημοτικό διδάσκεται η αγγλική στα σχολεία και πάλι σε φροντιστήρια καταλήγουν να πηγαίνουν οι περισσότεροι μαθητές), και οι πολύτιμες διδακτικές ώρες που σπαταλώνται στην άκαρπη διδασκαλία τους δεν αξιοποιούνται για την καλύτερη εκμάθηση των νέων ελληνικών, στην κατανόηση των οποίων υπάρχουν σοβαρά ελλείμματα. Ποιος ακούει, όμως...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

kacperekwoj said:


> Lene pws ta arxia einai nekrh glwssa kai den 8a eprepe na thn didaskomaste... Eimai polu anti8eth me authn thn apopsh. Xarh sta arxaia ellhnika uprarxei h shmerinh mas glwssa kai sunthrhtai tosa xronia o ellhnikos politismos kai h plousia istoria. Ka8e ellhnas 8a prepei na exei toulaxiston ts baseis twn arxaiwn ellhnikwn. Ta arxaia prepei na parameinoun sto gumnasio.



Οι κανόνες του φόρουμ δεν επιτρέπουν να γράφουμε γκρίκλις. Θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να πας σε κάποιο νήμα σαν αυτό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11823-Greeklish-issues
και να εξηγήσεις για ποιο λόγο χρησιμοποιείς γκρίκλις και αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να μάθεις να γράφεις στο κανονικό ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο. Θα σε βοηθήσουμε.


----------



## skam (Jun 3, 2016)

Έτυχε να δω το "κείμενο των θέσεων για τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από τον Τομέα Κλασικής Φιλολογίας του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΕΚΠΑ". Και επειδή μου φαίνονται κάπως περίεργες ορισμένες απόψεις που αναφέρονται εκεί, είπα να ρωτήσω αν το διάβασε κανείς και έχει να σχολιάσει κάτι.

Πρώτη ανάρτησή του βρίσκω να είναι στην Αυγή όπου και παραπέμπω. Πάντως επειδή δεν το βρίσκω σε κάποια σελίδα του συγκεκριμένου τμήματος, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως και δεν είναι επίσημη ανακοίνωση, αλλά η άποψη μερικών μελών.

http://www.avgi.gr/article/6576838/...n-panepistimiakon-peri-katargisis-ton-arxaion


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον. Σε μεταφέρω σ' αυτό το νήμα και θα επανέλθω μετά την ανάγνωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2016)

skam said:


> Έτυχε να δω το "κείμενο των θέσεων για τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από τον Τομέα Κλασικής Φιλολογίας του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΕΚΠΑ". Και επειδή μου φαίνονται κάπως περίεργες ορισμένες απόψεις που αναφέρονται εκεί, είπα να ρωτήσω αν το διάβασε κανείς και έχει να σχολιάσει κάτι.
> http://www.avgi.gr/article/6576838/...n-panepistimiakon-peri-katargisis-ton-arxaion



Το διάβασα. Διάβασα και ένα πολύ καλό και συγκεντρωτικό που έγραψε χτες ο Ν. Σαραντάκος:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/06/03/arxaia-2/

Δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω τίποτα. Όλα τα επιχειρήματά τους έχουν αντικρουστεί ξανά και ξανά. Αρκεί το σύντομο κείμενο του Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη που πρόσθεσα παραπάνω. Τα γλωσσικά στοιχεία της αρχαίας που ανήκουν στη Νεοελληνική πρέπει να διδάσκονται στο μάθημα των Νέων Ελληνικών. Ο πλούτος της σοφίας των αρχαίων Ελλήνων αλλά και άλλων λαών πρέπει να διδάσκεται στη σημερινή γλώσσα. Όταν προσπαθείς να κάνεις δύο πράγματα ταυτόχρονα, καταντά να μην κάνεις κανένα από τα δύο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2016)

skam said:


> Έτυχε να δω το "κείμενο των θέσεων για τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά από τον Τομέα Κλασικής Φιλολογίας του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του ΕΚΠΑ". Και επειδή μου φαίνονται κάπως περίεργες ορισμένες απόψεις που αναφέρονται εκεί, είπα να ρωτήσω αν το διάβασε κανείς και έχει να σχολιάσει κάτι.



Δεν είναι περίεργες, είναι οβίδες τεραστίων διαστάσεων. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι Hellenic Quest. Και δεν είναι μεγάλο βήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2016)

Διάβαζα κάτι άλλο σήμερα και θυμήθηκα αυτό το απόσπασμα από το κείμενο των μελών του Τομέα Κλασικής Φιλολογίας του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών:

Τέλος, με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα θέλαμε να αναφερθούμε σε έναν γενικότερο ισχυρισμό που θεωρεί την αρχαία ελληνική «νεκρή» γλώσσα και χρησιμοποιείται συχνά από τους υποστηρικτές της κατάργησης της διδασκαλίας της. Η αρχαία ελληνική δεν θεωρείται «νεκρή» γλώσσα με βάση επιστημονικά κριτήρια. Μία γλώσσα θεωρείται νεκρή όταν συντρέχουν δύο απαραιτήτως προϋποθέσεις: (α) δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές και (β) δεν έχει αφήσει πίσω της (μέσω της εξέλιξής της) γλωσσικούς απογόνους.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/6576838/...n-panepistimiakon-peri-katargisis-ton-arxaion

Γράφει λοιπόν σήμερα ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος στην Καθημερινή:

Είναι «νεκρή γλώσσα» τα αρχαία ελληνικά; Μια γλώσσα που συνεχίζει να παράγει αναγνωστική εμπειρία μέσα από το αποθεματικό κεφάλαιο των κειμένων δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί νεκρή. Κι ας μην τη μιλάει κανείς στον κόσμο τούτο κι ας μην τη γράφει πια κανείς.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/862522/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/giati-xreiazontai-ta-arxaia-ellhnika

Ίσως λοιπόν για να συνεννοούμαστε θα πρέπει να λέμε ότι η αρχαία ελληνική είναι *γλώσσα χωρίς φυσικούς ομιλητές*. Καμιά μάνα δεν μιλάει στο παιδί της στα αρχαία ελληνικά (εκτός αν έχει άγρια παλαβομάρα). Κανένας ζωντανός δεν μαθαίνει αρχαία ελληνικά για να επικοινωνεί με άλλους ζωντανούς. 

Αν ισχύουν τα κριτήρια που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω (γλωσσικοί απόγονοι, αποθεματικό κεφάλαιο των κειμένων), η αρχαία ελληνική δεν κινδυνεύει να πεθάνει ποτέ. Θα θεωρείται εις τον αιώνα τον άπαντα ζωντανή, όσο ζωντανή είναι και η μούμια του Τουταγχαμόν ή ο παπαγάλος των Μόντι Πάιθον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2016)

Υπάρχουν οι ορισμοί extinct και dead language. Δεν έχει πολλή σημασία τι απ' τα δυο είναι η αρχαία ελληνική, η διάκριση μεταξύ των δυο όρων είναι λεπτομέρεια. Σημασία έχει ότι σε απλά ελληνικά η αρχαία ελληνική είναι νεκρή γιατί είναι νεκροί οι φυσικοί της ομιλητές. Κανείς δεν διδάσκεται τα αρχαία ελληνικά σαν μητρική γλώσσα, χρειάζεται πολύχρονη μελέτη για να μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις και να τα καταλάβεις, άσχετα ποια είναι η μητρική σου γλώσσα. Οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν κάποιο τεράστιο αβαντάζ στην εκμάθηση ελληνικών. Μάλλον πολλά προβλήματα έχουν από το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα άλλαξε εννοιολογικά και συντακτικά σε μεγάλο βαθμό, με συνέπεια να πέφτει εύκολα ο αναγνώστης σε παγίδες τύπου "αυτό το ξέρω". Τίποτα δεν ξέρεις, φίλε αναγνώστη, οι λέξεις άλλαξαν σημασία και χρησιμοποιούνται διαφορετικά στις προτάσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ίσως λοιπόν για να συνεννοούμαστε θα πρέπει να λέμε ότι η αρχαία ελληνική είναι *γλώσσα χωρίς φυσικούς ομιλητές*.





Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν οι ορισμοί extinct και dead language.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν. Δεν υπάρχουν ορισμοί αυτών των όρων; Κι αν υπάρχουν, γιατί δεν ανατρέχουμε στους ορισμούς, αντί να κάνουμε τους όρους λάστιχο;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 6, 2016)

Ας κάνουμε μιαν αρχή τότε, από την προσφιλέστατη Βικιπαίδεια:

An extinct language is a language that no longer has any speakers, or that is no longer in current use. Extinct languages are sometimes contrasted with dead languages, which are still known and used in special contexts in written form, but not as ordinary spoken languages for everyday communication. However, language extinction and language death are often equated.

[...]

In contrast to an extinct language, which no longer has any speakers, or any written use, a dead language may remain in use for scientific, legal, or ecclesiastical functions. Old Church Slavonic, Classical Armenian, Avestan, Coptic, Biblical Hebrew, New Testament Greek, Ge'ez, Ardhamagadhi, Pali, Sanskrit and Latin are among the many dead languages used as sacred languages. Courses and active teaching still exist for these, as well as Egyptian Hieroglyphs and Maya script.

Για να μας φτιάξει τη διάθεση, το άρθρο παραθέτει πιο κάτω τον κατάλογο γλωσσών (σχεδόν είκοσι) που εξέλιπαν κατά την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία.

Η διαφορά, λοιπόν, μοιάζει να είναι μεταξύ μιας τηλεόρασης του 1975, που ναι μεν δουλεύει αλλά δεν αξίζει τα έξοδα του ψηφιακού δέκτη γιατί έχει μικρή οθόνη και καθόλου τηλεκοντρόλ, και του ραδιοφώνου-ξυπνητηριού τού 1975, που θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για να παίξει μια ώρα ενώ σε παίρνει ο ύπνος και μετά θα σβήσει μόνο του, αλλά για άλλες χρήσεις θα προτιμήσεις το στερεοφωνικό στο σαλόνι.

Με τον παραπάνω ορισμό τα αρχαία ελληνικά (πλην της κοινής) μάλλον περί εξαφανισθείσας γλώσσας πρόκειται, καθώς δεν έχουν κάποια επίσημη ή θρησκευτική χρήση (εκτός κι αν μας τα χαλάσουν οι δωδεκαθεϊστές).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2016)

Το αντιλαβού σώον ελέησον και το αντιδραστήριο στάγδην δεν είναι εκκλησιαστική και επιστημονική χρήση; 

Και τράβα πες στους αρχαιολάγνους συμπολίτες μας ότι τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά είναι εξαφανισθείσα γλώσσα, να δεις πώς θα το πάρουν. :inno: Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουμε βασίσει όλη μας την εθνική υπερηφάνεια στην "αρχαία κληρονομιά" και τώρα καθετί που λέγεται για την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα αντιμετωπίζεται από τους περισσότερους με το θυμικό και όχι με το μυαλό. Τους λες ότι είναι νεκρή και πάνε για μνημόσυνο, τους λες ότι εξαφανίστηκε και πάνε για σίλβερ αλέρτ. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει σοβαρή συζήτηση έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2016)

Μπα, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε και το άλλο πρόβλημα (που δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό, αλλά υπό ΚΣ οι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ το έχουν): το ότι μπερδεύουμε τους επιστημονικούς ορισμούς με την καθημερινή χρήση των ίδιων λέξεων. Οπότε ακούει ο άλλος νεκρή γλώσσα, δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να δει τι σημαίνει ο όρος, και εξανίσταται γιατί δίνει τη δική του ερμηνεία στον όρο. 
Έχουμε την τύχη να έχουμε κείμενα από όλες σχεδόν τις περιόδους εξέλιξης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, και μάλιστα σημαντικά κείμενα. Επομένως η γλώσσα στις διάφορες μορφές της είναι γνωστή και είναι αντικείμενο μελέτης. Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Γιατί χρειάζεται να αποδείξουμε το Χ ή το Υ; Προφανώς γιατί έχουμε λύσει κάθε άλλο μας πρόβλημα και γιατί έχουμε κάνει το ζήτημα πολιτικό, όπως όλα τα άλλα στην Ελλάδα. 
Προσωπικά πλέον θα ήθελα να έχουμε ένα μάθημα αρχαίου πολιτισμού στο οποίο θα διδάσκονται κείμενα από μετάφραση και θα συνδέονται με το μάθημα της ιστορίας, της φιλοσοφίας, πολιτιστικές δραστηριότητες, τοπικές πληροφορίες κλπ. Δυο-τρεις ώρες τη βδομάδα (αλλά ώρες περιεκτικές) φτάνουν για κάτι τέτοιο. Και σιγά σιγά να εισάγει αυτό το μάθημα και λίγο πρωτότυπο για να παίρνουν μια ιδέα οι μαθητές. Κι όποιος ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο, ας κάνει περισσότερα. Ο στόχος του μαθήματος άλλωστε θα πρέπει να είναι η γνωριμία με τους ΑΗΠ και η κατανόηση της σημασίας της γραπτής παραγωγής τους (με όλα τα ηθικοπλαστικά κλπ νοήματα) από όλους τους μαθητές- όχι από τους δυο- τρεις κάθε τάξης που τα πιάνουν τα αρχαία. Για να βγουν μορφωμένοι και καλύτεροι άνθρωποι. Η κλίση των ανώμαλων ρημάτων οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας δεν έκανε κανέναν καλύτερο άνθρωπο. 
Α, ναι, θα ήθελα επίσης να σταματήσει το 75% των φιλόλογων να είναι χαζοβιόλες κότες αλλά αυτό είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός. 

ΥΓ Μου θυμίζει το γνωστό περί θεωρίας της εξέλιξης "it's just a theory". Που το λένε όσοι δεν ξέρουν τί είναι θεωρία, θεώρημα, αξίωμα κλπ. 
ΥΓ2 Σε ένα μάθημα που διδάσκω που έχει και λίγη οικολογία μέσα χρειάστηκε να εξηγήσω στους φοιτητές ότι από δω και πέρα θα ακούτε όρους που τα ΜΜΕ και η κοινή χρήση τους έχουν κάνει λάστιχο. Εμείς εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς τους ορισμούς (να μια λίστα με ορισμούς) και όποιος τα μπερδεύει θα χάνει βαθμούς.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχουμε βασίσει όλη μας την εθνική υπερηφάνεια στην "αρχαία κληρονομιά" και τώρα καθετί που λέγεται για την αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα αντιμετωπίζεται από τους περισσότερους με το θυμικό και όχι με το μυαλό. ...



«Οι παλαιοί οίνοι, ωριμάζοντες πολύ, σπάζουν ενίοτε την μποτίλλιαν. Αι παλαιαί ιδέαι, παραμένουσαι επί πολύ εντός αυτού και ανακινούμεναι ανεκτέλεστοι, σπάζουν ενίοτε το κεφάλι.»

~ Μιχαήλ Μητσάκης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2016)

Όταν βρεθώ αναγκασμένος να μπλεχτώ σε μια συζήτηση περί «αρχαίων» (που δεν μου συμβαίνει πια συχνά, επειδή κι εγώ το αποφεύγω, αλλά και όσοι με ξέρουν), η πρώτη μου κουβέντα είναι: «Για να ξέρω για ποιο πράγμα θα συζητήσουμε, πείτε μου για ποια "αρχαία ελληνικά" θα συζητήσουμε. Των πινακίδων στη Γραμμική Β; Θα πούμε για δίγαμμα και δυϊκούς και χαμένες πτώσεις; Θα τα πούμε στη γλώσσα του Ομήρου; Του Ησίοδου; Στα αιολικά των προσωκρατικών; Στα δωρικά των Σπαρτιατών και των Συρακουσίων; Θα τα πούμε με μακρά και βραχέα και δίχρονα φωνήεντα και με σύμφωνα που ηχούν αλλιώτικα από τα σημερινά; Θα τα πούμε στα ιωνικά της εποχής του Σόλωνα ή στα αττικά του Θουκυδίδη, των μεγάλων τραγικών και του Δημοσθένη; Θα μιλήσουμε για τα κείμενα του Ιπποκράτη ή του Γαληνού; Του Ευκλείδη ή του Πτολεμαίου; Των ελληνιστών με τα πνεύματα και τους τόνους; Των εξελληνισμένων Ρωμαίων; Των πατέρων της εκκλησίας και των πρώτων χριστιανών συγγραφέων;»

Συνήθως δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσω την απαρίθμηση ως το τέλος, τους έχει κοπεί η όρεξη πολύ νωρίτερα...


----------



## skam (Jun 6, 2016)

> Μία γλώσσα θεωρείται νεκρή όταν συντρέχουν δύο απαραιτήτως προϋποθέσεις: (α) δεν έχει φυσικούς ομιλητές και (β) δεν έχει αφήσει πίσω της (μέσω της εξέλιξής της) γλωσσικούς απογόνους.


Χάρηκα πολύ που η πρωτο-ινδοευρωπαϊκή είναι μια ζωντανή γλώσσα. Αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο που η γλώσσα που μιλούσαν οι h.s.s. πριν καμιά διακοσαριά χιλιάδες χρόνια ζει μέσω των γλωσσικών της απογόνων.

Το ευχάριστο πάντως είναι ότι η εκμάθηση της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής δεν απαιτεί και πολύ χρόνο για να διαβάζουμε από το πρωτότυπο μια και:
"Το όφελος από τη μικρή αυτή επένδυση χρόνου και κόπου είναι τεράστιο: αυτοδύναμη δυνατότητα αδιαμεσολάβητης προσέγγισης μεγάλου τμήματος των σπουδαιότερων γραπτών μνημείων της ανθρωπότητας."
Μικρή επένδυση χρόνου....
Το σχολείο μου πάντως ήταν γεμάτο από στούρνους, γιατί κανείς (από όσο θυμάμαι) δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε από το κλασικό τμήμα, ούτε από το πρακτικό. Και όλοι περάσαμε αρκετές ώρες προσπαθώντας να περάσουμε το μάθημα των αρχαίων.

Όμως το πιο ενδιαφέρον που αλίευσα είναι ότι:
"Η δυνατότητα κατανόησης στοιχείων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής από το πρωτότυπο είναι ταυτόχρονα απαραίτητη για το σύνολο σχεδόν των σύγχρονων επιστημών. Πώς θα μπορούσε να κινηθεί κανείς σε χώρους όπως αυτούς της Φιλοσοφίας, της Ψυχολογίας, της Ιστορίας, της Αρχαιολογίας, της Θεολογίας, της Νομικής, της Ιατρικής, των Μαθηματικών, της Φυσικής, της Χημείας, της Βιολογίας και τόσων άλλων επιστημονικών κλάδων χωρίς τη δυνατότητα προσέγγισης της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας;....."
Μην σας διαφεύγει το "απαραίτητη"....
Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν μαθηματικοί στην πλάση που να μην γνωρίζουν αρχαία Ελληνικά. Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στον οδοντίατρο θα τον βάλω να μου μεταφράσει Ιλιάδα, γιατί δεν τον κόβω για αρχαιομαθή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2016)

skam said:


> Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στον οδοντίατρο θα τον βάλω να μου μεταφράσει Ιλιάδα, γιατί δεν τον κόβω για αρχαιομαθή.



Μπα. Φτάνει να τον ρωτήσεις τη δοτική πληθυντικού του οδόντος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2016)

Τώρα μου θύμισες συζήτηση που είχα με ένα φίλο, ο οποίος ισχυριζόταν πως μπορούσε να διαβάσει Όμηρο από το πρωτότυπο. Τον ρώτησα τι σημαίνει «νόστιμος» στα ομηρικά αρχαία και δεν θυμάμαι τι μου απάντησε, δεν ήταν πάντως επί του θέματος, πάντως μετά είχαμε μια μακροσκελή συζήτηση στην οποία μόνο που δεν με αποκάλεσε τζιχαντίστρια της μαλλιαρής


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2016)

Διάβαζε Όμηρο και δεν ήξερε το νόστιμον ήμαρ; Τουλάχιστον συζητάγατε σε ταβερνάκι να του έλεγες: «Ξέρεις το νόστιμο συκώτι; Ε, καμιά σχέση!»


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2016)

Μήπως εννοούσε ότι μπορούσε να διαβάσει τις λέξεις, όπως ο καθένας που γνωρίζει το αλφάβητο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μήπως εννοούσε ότι μπορούσε να διαβάσει τις λέξεις, όπως ο καθένας που γνωρίζει το αλφάβητο;



Φυσικά, αφού τα διαβάζει από κείμενα γραμμένα στο σύγχρονο αλφάβητο. Αμφιβάλλω αν δεν θα τα διάβαζε συλλαβιστά αν τα διάβαζε από την πρώτη γραπτή τους εκδοχή.



skam said:


> Όμως το πιο ενδιαφέρον που αλίευσα είναι ότι:
> "Η δυνατότητα κατανόησης στοιχείων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής από το πρωτότυπο είναι ταυτόχρονα απαραίτητη για το σύνολο σχεδόν των σύγχρονων επιστημών. Πώς θα μπορούσε να κινηθεί κανείς σε χώρους όπως αυτούς της Φιλοσοφίας, της Ψυχολογίας, της Ιστορίας, της Αρχαιολογίας, της Θεολογίας, της Νομικής, της Ιατρικής, των Μαθηματικών, της Φυσικής, της Χημείας, της Βιολογίας και τόσων άλλων επιστημονικών κλάδων χωρίς τη δυνατότητα προσέγγισης της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας;....."
> Μην σας διαφεύγει το "απαραίτητη"....
> Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν μαθηματικοί στην πλάση που να μην γνωρίζουν αρχαία Ελληνικά. Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω στον οδοντίατρο θα τον βάλω να μου μεταφράσει Ιλιάδα, γιατί δεν τον κόβω για αρχαιομαθή.



Είναι μια από τις οβίδες στις οποίες αναφέρθηκα. Η άλλη χοντρή οβίδα, χελενικουεστικών διαστάσεων είναι εκείνη που λέει ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά αυξάνουν την κριτική ικανότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Διάβαζε Όμηρο και δεν ήξερε το νόστιμον ήμαρ; Τουλάχιστον συζητάγατε σε ταβερνάκι να του έλεγες: «Ξέρεις το νόστιμο συκώτι; Ε, καμιά σχέση!»



Σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε στο phorum.gr για την ανύπαρκτη λέξη "υγείαρτος", που τάχα μου έδωσε το "γιαούρτι" σύμφωνα με μια γνωστή παρετυμολόγηση, είχα πει ότι δεν ξέρουμε καν αν οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έτρωγαν γιαούρτι. Μου έφεραν ένα απόσπασμα από τον Κύκλωπα, του Ευρυπίδη:

ΣΕΙΛΗΝΟΣ
Σου είπα πως δεν έχουμε παρά μονάχα κρέας.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ
Κι' αυτό καλό· την πείνα μας μπορεί να ησυχάση.

ΣΕΙΛΗΝΟΣ
Μα και γιαούρτι και τυρί και γάλα γελαδίσιο.

Αυτή βέβαια είναι η μετάφραση, στο πρωτότυπο λέει "Και τυρός οπίας έστι και βοός γάλα". _Τυρός οπίας_ σημαίνει τυρί πηγμένο με γάλα σύκου, αλλά μια το ότι φάνηκε στους συνομιλητές παράξενη συνταγή, μια η μετάφραση, είχαν πειστεί ότι "τυρός οπίας" σημαίνει "λιωμένο τυρί", άσχετα τι λένε τα αρχαιοελληνικά λεξικά.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... _Τυρός οπίας_ σημαίνει τυρί πηγμένο με γάλα σύκου, αλλά μια το ότι φάνηκε στους συνομιλητές παράξενη συνταγή, μια η μετάφραση, είχαν πειστεί ότι "τυρός οπίας" σημαίνει "λιωμένο τυρί", άσχετα τι λένε τα αρχαιοελληνικά λεξικά.



Ο οποίος οπίας προέρχεται από τον _οπό_, τόσο η λέξη όσο και ο τυρός (τον οπό, τον χυμό, το γάλα του σύκου):



daeman said:


> Και, ψάχνοντας για τον _οπό_, ξέθαψα αυτό:
> *ὀπός*, ὁ (sapio), Saft der Pflanzen, bes. der Bäume, gew. *des Feigenbaumes, der zum Gerinnen der Milch gebraucht wurde.* Übertr., ὀπὸς ἥβης, die saftige, schwellende Fülle des jugendlichen Leibes
> 
> ο τελευταίος ορισμός του _οπού ήβης_ μεταφράζεται ως εξής:
> ...





Costas said:


> ... Δηλ. οπός (στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία) = πυτιά.
> ...



ΛΚΝ:
*οπός*: (λόγ.) χυμός. [λόγ. < αρχ. ὀπός]

Κριαράς:
*οπός*. Το γαλακτώδες υγρό που βγαίνει κατά τη χάραξη φυτού· εδώ με το επίθ. _κυρηναϊκός _προκ. για τον οπό του φυτού σιλφίου (βλ. και _κυρηναϊκός_): Δίδου αυτού μετά κρέως οπόν κυρηναϊκόν (Ιερακοσ. 45311). 
[αρχ. ουσ. _οπός_. Η λ. και σήμ. λόγ. (ΛΚΝ)]

«Λιωμένο τυρί» στο στόμα τους, καυτό. Κι αν τους πέσει, στη λίμνη με βαρίδια στα πόδια. Στο τυρ το εξώτυρον.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μπα, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι έχουμε και το άλλο πρόβλημα (που δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό, αλλά υπό ΚΣ οι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ το έχουν): το ότι μπερδεύουμε τους επιστημονικούς ορισμούς με την καθημερινή χρήση των ίδιων λέξεων. Οπότε ακούει ο άλλος νεκρή γλώσσα, δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να δει τι σημαίνει ο όρος, και εξανίσταται γιατί δίνει τη δική του ερμηνεία στον όρο.


Μεγάλη πίκρα αυτό, άσε...

Θέλω λίγο τα φώτα σας. Κάπου είχα πετύχει πρόσφατα μια έρευνα σχετικά με το κατά πόσον τα παιδιά που είχαν διδαχτεί Αρχαία Ελληνικά στο Γυμνάσιο γνώριζαν καλύτερα τα Νέα Ελληνικά ή/και είχαν μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια στην συνέχιση της εκμάθησης Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στο Λύκειο. Ήταν κάποιας γυναίκας, νομίζω, και κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτε από τα δύο.

Ψάχνω να την βρω και δεν θυμάμαι ποιανής ή ποιανού ήταν η έρευνα, ούτε τίτλο ούτε τίποτα. Ξέρει κανείς ποια μπορεί να είναι; Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να την βρω; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μήπως εννοούσε ότι μπορούσε να διαβάσει τις λέξεις, όπως ο καθένας που γνωρίζει το αλφάβητο;


Όχι. Αυτό που υποθέτω είναι ότι διάβαζε κείμενο με τη μετάφραση, οπότε έχοντας διαβάσει ήδη τη μετάφραση έριχνε και μια ματιά στην αριστερή σελίδα και έλεγε «α, ναι, βέβαια, αυτό λέει εδώ». Τη φράση «νόστιμον ήμαρ» την ήξερε, αλλά τι σημαίνει, όχι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μεγάλη πίκρα αυτό, άσε...
> 
> Θέλω λίγο τα φώτα σας. Κάπου είχα πετύχει πρόσφατα μια έρευνα σχετικά με το κατά πόσον τα παιδιά που είχαν διδαχτεί Αρχαία Ελληνικά στο Γυμνάσιο γνώριζαν καλύτερα τα Νέα Ελληνικά ή/και είχαν μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια στην συνέχιση της εκμάθησης Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στο Λύκειο. Ήταν κάποιας γυναίκας, νομίζω, και κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτε από τα δύο.
> 
> Ψάχνω να την βρω και δεν θυμάμαι ποιανής ή ποιανού ήταν η έρευνα, ούτε τίτλο ούτε τίποτα. Ξέρει κανείς ποια μπορεί να είναι; Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να την βρω; Ευχαριστώ!



Καλημέρα, Μελ! Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς αυτή τη μελέτη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2016)

Ναι, αυτή! Ευχαριστώ σε! :)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 13, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Καλημέρα, Μελ! Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς αυτή τη μελέτη.



Μήπως μπορεί να βρεθεί η ίδια η εργασία; θα ήθελα πολύ να δω τους αριθμούς, γιατί δεν βγάζει και πολύ νόημα το ότι κάποιος που διδάσκεται κάτι επί τρία χρόνια είναι στο ίδιο επίπεδο, ή και σε κατώτερο, από κάποιον που το διδάσκεται επί έξι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 13, 2016)

Στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής στην αρχή-αρχή αναφέρει τον τίτλο του βιβλίου της Μαρίας Κοξαράκη: *Η αποτελεσματικότητα της διδασκαλίας της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας μέσα από αρχαία, βυζαντινά και λόγια κείμενα: Εμπειρική έρευνα αξιολόγησης*, Εκδ. Γρηγόρη, σελ. 108, τιμή 14 ευρώ. Υποθέτω ότι όλα τα στοιχεία θα βρίσκονται εκεί. Εγώ πάντως από εκεί λέω να ξεκινήσω (κάποια στιγμή). Αν βρεις πάντως κάποια άλλη άκρη, πες μου, με ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 15, 2016)

Μίνι διάλογος για τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά - η άποψη ενός παιδιού.


> ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ: Πενηντάρηδες γονείς, δεκατριάχρονη κόρη, άριστη μαθήτρια σε όλα τα μαθήματα, τα Αρχαία της φαίνονται εύκολα.
> ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟ: Μεσημέρι στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας. Μόλις τελείωσε το φαγητό. Ο πατέρας φτιάχνει καφέ.
> 
> ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ: Από του χρόνου θα κάνετε μία ώρα λιγότερα Αρχαία.
> ...



True story. Συνέβη κοντά σας. Είπα να το αφήσω εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τη δική σου γλώσσα την ξέρεις, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνεις μάθημα. Είναι βαρετό. Δεν χρειάζεται για να ξέρεις να μιλάς ούτε για να γράφεις. Σιγά μην κάθομαι να σκέφτομαι "Ας χρησιμοποιήσω τώρα έναν επιθετικό προσδιορισμό του τόπου".



(«Επιρρηματικός» ελπίζω να ήταν ο προσδιορισμός.)

Πίσω απ' αυτό το απόσπασμα φαίνεται ότι σχολειό και δάσκαλοι κάτι δεν έχουν κάνει σωστά. Τίποτα δεν ξέρουμε τόσο που να μην υπάρχουν συνέχεια κι άλλα πράγματα να μάθουμε. Ο δίσκος δεν πρέπει να είναι δίσκος με μεζεδάκια. Δίσκος βαρυφορτωμένος με ελκυστικά εδέσματα πρέπει να είναι. Κάποιοι κάπως πρέπει να προσέχουν να μη βαρυστομαχιάσουν οι μαθητές, αλλά κυρίως να μη μένουν νηστικοί, υποσιτισμένοι και βέβαια να μην τρώνε συνέχεια από άλλους δίσκους με ανθυγιεινά πατατάκια και σοκολάτες. Οι καλές ισορροπίες αυτής της διατροφής θα είναι η συνταγή για μια ολόκληρη ζωή υγείας και ευτυχίας. Όλα είναι θέμα καλών σεφ και δικής μας όρεξης.

Ναι, ξέρω...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 16, 2016)

nickel said:


> («Επιρρηματικός» ελπίζω να ήταν ο προσδιορισμός.)


Ουπς, ευχαριστώ κύριε επιμελητά!



nickel said:


> Ο δίσκος δεν πρέπει να είναι δίσκος με μεζεδάκια. Δίσκος βαρυφορτωμένος με ελκυστικά εδέσματα πρέπει να είναι. Κάποιοι κάπως πρέπει να προσέχουν να μη βαρυστομαχιάσουν οι μαθητές, αλλά κυρίως να μη μένουν νηστικοί...


Νομίζω ότι μάλλον εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα: έχουμε δίσκους βαρυφορτωμένους με εδέσματα, αλλά όχι και τόσο ελκυστικά, και έχουμε υπερβολικά πολλούς δίσκους με εδέσματα του ίδιου τύπου, παρουσιασμένους με τέτοιον τρόπο που να λέει ο πελάτης "πάάάάλι τουρλού σήμερα;". Δεν τους αφήνουμε τελείως νηστικούς, αλλά τους μπουκώνουμε κάθε μέρα φασολάδα, ούτως ειπείν, χρονια ολόκληρα. Και σίγουρα ο τρόπος παίζει ρόλο, αλλά και η ποσότητα και η συχνότητα: πόσες παραλλαγές της φασολάδας πια; Και γιατί τόσα όσπρια; Βάλτε και μια μπριζόλα, και κάνα μπαρμπουνάκι! Πού είναι η διατροφική ισορροπία;

Τέλος πάντων δεν είναι σίγουρα καθόλου απλό το ζήτημα. Και σίγουρα δεν μπορεί να απομονωθεί στο δίπολο Αρχαία / Νέα Ελληνικά. Θέλει συνολική θεώρηση του προγράμματος σπουδών και του τρόπου διδασκαλίας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τί λέτε για τα Νέα Ελληνικά, αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι πόσο ήθελα να διαβάσω τα πάντα όταν ήμουνα μικρή. Και τα ανθολόγια διάβαζα (που νομίζω έχουν καταργηθεί πλέον), και το βιβλίο των Ν. Ελληνικών το διάβαζα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος μέσα σε μια βδομάδα. Αυτό που δεν άντεχα ήταν που περιμένανε οι φιλόλογοι να κάνω αναλύσεις χωρίς να μου έχει εξηγήσει ποτέ κανένας περί αναλύσεων, οπότε τα έβρισκα έτοιμα από τα βοηθήματα και ησύχαζα. Κι αυτό νομίζω είναι το πρόβλημα της εκπαίδευσης γενικότερα. Το σχολείο είναι ρυθμισμένο να δουλεύει με όποιον τα πιάνει χωρίς πολλές εξηγήσεις. Λογικό είναι όταν έχεις μια τάξη με 30 παιδιά. 

Εγώ δουλεύω με ενήλικους πλέον και με τάξεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες, και προσπαθώ να αποφύγω αυτό το πρόβλημα κάθε αρχή της χρονιάς, στέλνοντας κάτι μακρυνάρια ημέιλ με εξηγήσεις. Και πάλι κάποιοι (οι περισσότεροι) δεν δίνουν σημασία. Οπότε τελικά δεν ξέρω τί βοηθάει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τί λέτε για τα Νέα Ελληνικά, αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι πόσο ήθελα να διαβάσω τα πάντα όταν ήμουνα μικρή. Και τα ανθολόγια διάβαζα (που νομίζω έχουν καταργηθεί πλέον), και το βιβλίο των Ν. Ελληνικών το διάβαζα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος μέσα σε μια βδομάδα.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο. 

Και η κόρη μου το ίδιο (νομίζω όλοι καταλάβαμε ότι δική μου ήταν η εν λόγω κόρη). Αυτό που δεν αντέχει είναι η θεωρία - η γραμματική και το συντακτικό. Τόσο στα Νέα όσο και στα Αρχαία. 

Φυσικά μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι είναι θέμα προτίμησης του καθενός και ότι δεν θα βασίσουμε την παιδεία στις προτιμήσεις, διαφορετικά καθένας θα πετάει έξω όποιο μάθημα δεν του αρέσει. Στο συγκεκριμένο όμως εγώ τουλάχιστον της δίνω δίκιο. Νομίζω ότι κάνουν υπερβολικά πολλή γραμματική ανάλυση, σε βαθμό που ξεφεύγει κατά τη γνώμη μου από τους σκοπούς μιας γενικής μόρφωσης.

Επίσης νομίζω ότι το παρακάνουν και με τα μαθηματικά, αλλά επειδή εδώ μιλάμε για τα Αρχαία, ας μην ξεφύγουμε. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι χρειάζεται μέτρο σε όλα και ότι πρέπει κάποιοι παιδαγωγοί να καθήσουν να δουν σοβαρά όχι το αν χρειάζονται τα Αρχαία, αλλά το *πόσα *ακριβώς Αρχαία χρειάζονται και με _*ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο *_θα σερβίρονται.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2016)

Ομοίως εγώ με τη γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής δεν είχα πάρε δώσε. Θεωρούσα ότι αφού μιλάω τη γλώσσα δε χρειάζεται να με βάζουν να κλίνω τίποτα πέρα από την κλίση του πολύς/ πολλή/ πολύ και μερικά άλλα δύσκολα. Να ξέρω πώς κλίνεται ο ενεστώτας του ξέρω είναι περιττό. Μια φορά το κοιτάς, τελείωσε. Δηλαδή η γραμματική θα πρέπει να φροντίζει να διορθώσει τυχόν λάθη και να ξεδιαλύνει δυσκολίες, όχι να μας μάθει τα προφανή. Βεβαίως, συναντώ που και που Έλληνες που μιλάνε σαν τη Στυλιανοπούλου στις παλιές ταινίες, αλλά αυτό δε νομίζω ότι διορθώνεται με τη διδασκαλία της γραμματικής. 

Από την άλλη και στα αρχαία δεν κάνουμε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από γραμματική και συντακτικό. Γιατί είναι μετρήσιμα, ενώ το να κάνεις ανάλυση κειμένου δεν είναι τόσο απλό. 
Μερικά που θυμάμαι από το σχολείο: 
Ρωτάει η φιλόλογος: Του βοός. Πώς είναι η ονομαστική;
Μαθήτρια (όχι εγώ) μετά από σκέψη: Ο βόας. 
Φιλόλογος: Αν υπήρχαν βόες στην αρχαία Ελλάδα μπορεί να ήταν έτσι, αλλά μπορείς να σκεφτείς κάτι πιο συνηθισμένο;
(ΟΚ, τουλάχιστον αυτή ήξερε να μιλάει σε παιδιά)

Αλλάζουμε φιλόλογο στη μέση τη χρονιάς και έρχεται ένας που ήθελε να μας κάνει ασκήσεις κατανόησης. Αλλά ρώταγε ονομαστικά. 
Φιλόλογος: SBE, τι σημαίνει "Περί κλέους δόξα μπλα μπλα μπλα ...."
SBE: εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.... μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ... ααααααααααααααααα... Το ξαναλέτε;
Φιλόλογος: Περί. Κλέους. Δόξα. Μπλα μπλα μπλα
Ακολουθεί Η σύγχυση της σύγχυσης, καθώς εγώ προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω που κολλάνε τα περί του κλέους με τα υπόλοιπα, ώσπου στο τέλος μου είπε ότι ο Περικλής κάτι έκανε. Ε, τότε ρε άνθρωπέ μου τί το λές το Περικλέους σα να είναι δύο λέξεις; Σίγουρα επίτηδες το έκανε, βέβαια, για να με μπερδέψει, γιατί κάτι τέτοιους παρανοϊκούς είχαμε στο σχολείο μας (και γι'αυτό βγήκαμε άνθρωποι, που θα έλεγε κανένας γονιός). 
Αν ήμασταν τηλεπαιχνίδι θα είχα διαμαρτυρηθεί, αλλά επειδή δεν ήμασταν τηλεπαιχνίδι απλώς πήρα ένα 15 στα αρχαία με το ζόρι και από τότε έκοψα τις διπλωματικές σχέσεις με τη γλώσσα των ΑΗΠ. Κι όποτε ακούω πρόταση να ξεκινάει με Περί περιμένω να ακούσω τις περιπέτειες του Περικλέους, του Περιτούτου, του Περιάλλου, του Περιπολλού κλπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ε, τότε ρε άνθρωπέ μου τί το λές το Περικλέους σα να είναι δύο λέξεις; Σίγουρα επίτηδες το έκανε, βέβαια, για να με μπερδέψει,


-Τι είναι πράσινο, κρέμεται στον τοίχο και σφυρίζει;
-Δεν ξέρω.
-Η ρέγγα!
-Μα δεν είναι πράσινη!
-Την βάφεις.
-Μα δεν κρέμεται στον τοίχο!
-Την κρεμάς.
-Μα δεν σφυρίζει!
-Ε, αυτό το είπα για να σε μπερδέψω.
(από Καραγκιόζη ή Χατζηχρήστο ή κάτι ανάλογο)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επίσης νομίζω ότι το παρακάνουν και με τα μαθηματικά, αλλά επειδή εδώ μιλάμε για τα Αρχαία, ας μην ξεφύγουμε. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι χρειάζεται μέτρο σε όλα και ότι πρέπει κάποιοι παιδαγωγοί να καθήσουν να δουν σοβαρά όχι το αν χρειάζονται τα Αρχαία, αλλά το *πόσα *ακριβώς Αρχαία χρειάζονται και με _*ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο *_θα σερβίρονται.



Τα μαθηματικά διεκδικούν επάξια τον τίτλο του χειρότερα παρουσιασμένου μαθήματος ανά την υφήλιο. Ακόμη δεν έχω δει ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που να αντιμετωπίζει τα μαθηματικά σαν αυτό που είναι. Όχι ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά πάνε πίσω σε επίπεδο κακοπαρουσίασης, αλλά για ένα μεγάλο μέρος των προβλημάτων μας (όχι μόνο των εγχώριων) ευθύνεται η κακή εκμάθηση μαθηματικών.

Να μην ξεχάσω να σημειώσω ότι οι λογισμοί, οι μετασχηματισμοί και οι μιγαδικοί είναι γελοιωδώς υψηλό επίπεδο για υποχρεωτικό γενικό μάθημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα μαθηματικά διεκδικούν επάξια τον τίτλο του χειρότερα παρουσιασμένου μαθήματος ανά την υφήλιο. Ακόμη δεν έχω δει ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που να αντιμετωπίζει τα μαθηματικά σαν αυτό που είναι. Όχι ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά πάνε πίσω σε επίπεδο κακοπαρουσίασης, αλλά για ένα μεγάλο μέρος των προβλημάτων μας (όχι μόνο των εγχώριων) ευθύνεται η κακή εκμάθηση μαθηματικών.
> 
> Να μην ξεχάσω να σημειώσω ότι οι λογισμοί, οι μετασχηματισμοί και οι μιγαδικοί είναι γελοιωδώς υψηλό επίπεδο για υποχρεωτικό γενικό μάθημα.


Ναι. Τελεία.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2016)

Η —κατά τη γνώμη μου— καλύτερη προσέγγιση:







Ολοσέλιδη διαφημιστική καταχώριση (στη δεξιά σελίδα) στο _New York Review of Books_, June 23, 2016


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2016)

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, κι αυτό στα απούλητα βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα. Δεν. Ο Φίλης δέχτηκε επίθεση από μαθητές για Αρχαία, παρελάσεις και μάθημα θρησκευτικών



Από το ρεπορτάζ:
«Επιθυμία μας είναι περισσότερη ουσία κι όχι τύπος. Θέλουμε ποιοτικό χρόνο στο σχολείο. Δεν μπορεί στο γυμνάσιο να διδάσκονται περισσότερες ώρες Αρχαία Ελληνικά και λιγότερες Νέα Ελληνικά. Πρέπει να δοθεί έμφαση στη λογοτεχνία και στη ζωντανή γλώσσα. Αν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει τα αρχαία δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρει να μιλάει καλά τα νέα ελληνικά ή αντίστροφα. Να συζητήσουμε το θέμα όχι με βάση ιδεολογική αλλά παιδαγωγική», ανέφερε ο Υπουργός Παιδείας, προκαλώντας αίσθηση καθώς φάνηκε να χαρακτηρίζει εμμέσως «νεκρή γλώσσα» τα Αρχαία Ελληνικά.

Ο μαθητής δεν πείστηκε από την απάντησή του και επέμεινε, προκαλώντας το θερμό χειροκρότημα των άλλων έφηβων βουλευτών.

«Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου δέντρο και φυτό να επιβιώνει χωρίς τις ρίζες του κι έτσι η νέα ελληνική γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να επιβιώσει χωρίς τα αρχαία», σημείωσε χαρακτηριστικά ο μαθητής.​




Κάποιος θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει στον καλό μαθητή με τις κάκιστες μεταφορές ότι αλλιώς επιβιώνει ένα δέντρο ή ένας ανθρώπινος οργανισμός και αλλιώς μια γλώσσα. Αν πιάσει για παράδειγμα το γνωστό Tree of languages, θα δει γύρω γύρω του κόσμου τις σύγχρονες γλώσσες που οι απόλυτα ικανοποιητικοί φυσικοί ομιλητές τους δεν σκαμπάζουν γρυ από τις γλώσσες στις ρίζες του δέντρου.

Καλύτερα να πάνε οι μαθητές να μελετήσουν το πολύ χρήσιμο κείμενο των γλωσσολόγων (εδώ: http://www.parathyro.com/?p=46564) και να αφήσουν ήσυχη τη... φυτολογία.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2016)

Το περίφημο δέντρο των Ινδοευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών (σε μορφή διαγράμματός, όχι δέντρου) θυμάμαι που το είχε ένα πολύτομο λεξικό που είχαμε στο σπίτι. Στο σχετικό μάθημα στα Ν. Ελληνικά (μάλλον Β' Γυμνασίου) το αντέγραψα σε ένα χαρτί και πήγα στη φιλόλογο και τη ρώτησα αν ήθελε να το γράψω στον πίνακα- ναι, ήμουνα τόσο σπασίκλα. Η απάντησή της ήταν αυτό εδώ:


Οπότε κι εγώ δεν ξαναμπήκα στον κόπο να μεταφέρω οτιδήποτε από το σπίτι στο σχολείο.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2016)

Johanna Hanink, On Not Knowing (Modern) Greek
Beyond the political argument — and on the more personal, spiritual level that Woolf evokes in her own essay — the struggle to learn Modern Greek can bring a special kind of joy to those of us who first came to the language in its ancient form. That joy is the main reason I recommend that classicists spend at least a little time on Modern Greek, and ignore the gnawing voice that will say it’s a waste of time.

(και στα --νέα-- ελληνικά)


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

...
Μα... μα... μα... :s

Κυρία, κυρία, ο Μαρίνος μού πήρε την μπουκιά απ' το στόμα, γιατί δεν πρόκαμα ν' αποσυναχτώ ακόμα απ' το καλοκαίρι και ν' αποσυνάξω τα λίνκια που είχα μαρκάρει στην ταμπλέτα -γκουχ, συγγνώμη- στο ηλεαβάκιον παρά θίν' αλός! 

Αλός αλός, καλός καλός, μα αλιά του κι αλί του! 
Αντραλίζομαι, πεινώ...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2016)

Και φαντάσου ότι εγώ το είδα μόλις τώρα :twit:
Να συστήσω με την ευκαιρία αυτό: https://jhiblog.org/ Από την εβδομαδιαία στήλη του (_What we're reading_) βρήκα και το σημερινό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2016)

...
Στα υπ' άμεση όψη. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

